# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junahavaintoja 2011

## Rattivaunu

Sm2 6056 liikkui saneerattuna K-junan yhtenä runkona perjantaina 14.1.2011. Näin ollen koko Sm2-sarja on käynyt saneerauksen läpi.

----------


## Eki

Viides Flirtti Ilmalassa.

----------


## zige94

> Viides Flirtti Ilmalassa.


Viides? Monta yksikköä on liikenteessä? Itse olen nähnyt vain 2 ensimmäistä yksikköä. Arkisin A- ja M-junina ja viikonloppuisin N-junina nuo pitäisi liikkua kaikki jotka liikenteessä ovat, vai olenko väärin ymmärtäny?

----------


## hmikko

> Viides? Monta yksikköä on liikenteessä? Itse olen nähnyt vain 2 ensimmäistä yksikköä. Arkisin A- ja M-junina ja viikonloppuisin N-junina nuo pitäisi liikkua kaikki jotka liikenteessä ovat, vai olenko väärin ymmärtäny?


Videoketjussa oli juuri pätkä yksiköstä no. 3 linjaliikenteessä: 

http://jlf.fi/f19/2040-youtube-junav...tml#post101761

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Viides? Monta yksikköä on liikenteessä? Itse olen nähnyt vain 2 ensimmäistä yksikköä. Arkisin A- ja M-junina ja viikonloppuisin N-junina nuo pitäisi liikkua kaikki jotka liikenteessä ovat, vai olenko väärin ymmärtäny?


Työmatkani ajoittuvat siten, että liki joka aamu menen A-junalla, jonka kalustona on Sm5. Vastaan tulee yleensä Pasilassa toinen samanlainen. Varsin tasaisesti näissä junissa ovat olleet kolme ensimmäistä Flirt-yksikköä. Neljättä odotan silmät tarkkana.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 7:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:34 ----------

Lisään edellisen juttuni jatkoksi, että tänään 26.1.2011 (joka taitaa olla sähköjunaliikenteen vuosipäiväkin) A-junissa oli aamuruhkan aikaan Flirtit 01 ja 03. Kolmonen on vielä päinvastaisessa suunnassa verrattuna ykköseen, toisin sanoen kolmosyksikön B-pää osoittaa Helsingistä poispäin, kun taas ykkösessä B on kohti Helsinki C:tä.

----------


## Resiina

Sm5 05 viilietti tikkurilan aseman ohi raidetta 1 28.1.2011 noin klo 13.08

----------


## SD202

Ongelmia junaliikenteessä Helsingissä?

Kohti Helsinkiä menevä R-juna ohitti Oulunkylän aseman itäistä eli 4-raidetta pitkin noin klo 8.35. Sen perään tuli normaalisti I-juna, jonka perässä taasen IC-juna...
Käpylän aseman kohdalla olikin sitten yöjuna (P274?) odottamassa punaisen opastimen edessä vielä klo 8.50 aikaan.

Niin ja 04-Flirt ohitti sekin Oulunkylän klo 8.35 - tosin oli matkalla kohti pohjoista.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:36 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:13 ----------

Itse itseäni lainaten (edelliseen viestiin ilmeisesti liittyen):
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...tf_iOKboksi_p5

----------


## aulis

Voisiko joku kertoa nykyisten Sm5-junien kierrot? Vai onko siinä mitään sääntöä tässä vaiheessa kun koko ajan tulee uusia?

----------


## zige94

> Voisiko joku kertoa nykyisten Sm5-junien kierrot? Vai onko siinä mitään sääntöä tässä vaiheessa kun koko ajan tulee uusia?


Ei siinä ole mitään muuta suunnilleen kuin että arkisin A- ja M-junina ja viikonloput N-junina. Ainaki N-junissa ollut vähän eri vuoroissa aina...

----------


## aulis

Lähinnä sitä mietin että miten ne jakautuu A- ja M -junille. Ainakin vuosi sitten ne kulki ruuhka-aikaan vain A:lla ja muulloin myös M:llä, mutta miten on nyt? En ainakaan ole nähnyt M:llä ruuhka-aikaan mutta mitenkäs sitten kun tulee kuudes liikenteeseen? (A:llahan kiertää vain viisi junaa.) Silloin varmaan tulee myös ruuhka-aikaan M:lle(?) Olisiko jollakulla ihan oikeaa tietoa asiasta?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lähinnä sitä mietin että miten ne jakautuu A- ja M -junille. Ainakin vuosi sitten ne kulki ruuhka-aikaan vain A:lla ja muulloin myös M:llä, mutta miten on nyt? En ainakaan ole nähnyt M:llä ruuhka-aikaan mutta mitenkäs sitten kun tulee kuudes liikenteeseen? (A:llahan kiertää vain viisi junaa.) Silloin varmaan tulee myös ruuhka-aikaan M:lle(?) Olisiko jollakulla ihan oikeaa tietoa asiasta?


Tiedon oikeellisuudesta en anna sen suurempia takeita kuin muistakaan nettijutuistani, mutta havaintoni ovat seuraavansuuntaiset: Kaupallisessa liikenteessä kierrätetään vain kolmea Flirtiä (01, 02 ja 03), ja niistäkin vain kahta samanaikaisesti (tilanne helmikuun alussa 2011). Edelleen näyttäisi olevan voimassa käytäntö, että ruuhkissa ne kaksi sijoittuvat A-juniin (aamulla lähdöt Hki C:stä 5:59 ja 6:19, kumpikin lähtee seuraaville kierroksilleen 50 min edelliselle kierrokselle lähdön jälkeen). Aamuruuhkan jälkeen Flirtejä käy Vantaankoskellakin. Iltapäivällä ruuhkan ajaksi Sm5:t palautuvat A-juniin yksistään. Illempana Flirt-kalustoa näkee jälleen Vantaankoskenkin suunnalla. Ajot päättyvät selvästi ennen yötä, ehkäpä joskus klo 22 jälkeen. N-junien (viikonlopun ajan) kierroista en osaa sanoa mitään tarkempaa.

Poikkeusliikennepäivinä (harvennettu liikenne) Sm5:iä on esiintynyt muutaman kerran tuplanakin. Myös M-junissa.

----------


## tlajunen

Viikonloppuisin on ainakin jossain vaiheessa kokeiltu kaikkien kolmen yksikön kiertoa N-junissa.

----------


## zige94

> Viikonloppuisin on ainakin jossain vaiheessa kokeiltu kaikkien kolmen yksikön kiertoa N-junissa.


SM4 ei ole näkynyt N-junissa viikonloppuisin vähään aikaa. Taitaa kaikki matalalattiavuorot olla tällä hetkellä SM5  hallussa?

----------


## tlajunen

> SM4 ei ole näkynyt N-junissa viikonloppuisin vähään aikaa. Taitaa kaikki matalalattiavuorot olla tällä hetkellä SM5  hallussa?


Pitäisi jokunen Sm4-vuorokin sieltä vielä löytyä. Ovat kuitenkin vähemmistössä.

----------


## SD202

> SM4 ei ole näkynyt N-junissa viikonloppuisin vähään aikaa. Taitaa kaikki matalalattiavuorot olla tällä hetkellä SM5  hallussa?


Tänään oli ainakin yksi Sm4 -yksikkö N-junana liikenteessä. Tosin taisi hieman myöhemmin nähdä saman yksikön Riihimäen suunnan junassa, joten Sm4 -yksiköt eivät välttämättä viihdy koko päivää N-junana.

Ja havainto tältä päivältä:
Ic2 175 näytti tänään kulkevan Sr1 -vetoisena kohti Tamperetta.

----------


## SD202

Maanantai 07.02.2011:
Ic2 177:n kokoonpano muodostui tänään Sr1:stä sekä sinisistä matkustajavaunuista.

----------


## zige94

10.1.

Tänään on taas pompotettu matkustajia oikein kunnolla pääradan lähiliikenteessä. 

K-juna Helsingistä klo 9:21 lähti normaalisti, samoin K-juna 9:31. 
Seuraava K-juna klo 9:51 peruttu, ensiksi matkustajat käskettiin siirtymään toiselle laiturille, sen jälkeen taas toiselle, sen jälkeen vielä kolmannelle laiturille joka jälkeen kuulutetaan että 9:51 sekä 10:11 lähtevät vuorot peruttu. Konduktöörin mukaan junista puuttui kuljettajat.
I-juna klo 10:01 peruttu kaluston puuttumisen vuoksi. Lähtöraiteella oli 2yksikköä, mutta silti väitettiin ettei ollut kalustoa.
N. 10:05 juttelin konduktöörin kanssa joka sanoi näin kun olin hänelle kertonu kaikesta näistä: "ymmärrän sua hyvin, tää on mustakin vi*tumaista kun ei tiiä mihin pitäisi mennä".
I-juna klo 9:21, kuljettaja on menossa junaan ja sanoo että on lähdössä normaalisti. Menen istumaan ja hetken kuluttua hän sanoo että joku päätti muuttaa tämän K-junaksi. Sitten mennään ulos ja konduktööri soittaa jonnekkin ja puhui kiukkuiseen sävyyn että mitä on tämä pelleily, että hän ei jaksa kuunnella sitä p*skaa kun matkustajat valittavat hänelle. Sen jälkeen tuli tieto että ko. juna onkin lähdössä normaalisti I-junana ja että K-junan matkustajat siirtyisivät viereiselle laitureille.

Koko tänä aikana ei kuulutettu mitään muita että vuoro on peruutettu.

Ihme pompottelua taas, ja jos kuljettajan puuttuminen tai yksikön "puuttuminen oon peruutuksien syytä, nii tämän asian voi silloin VR:n piikkiin laittaa. Tuon viimeisen I-junan kuljettaja oli mukava ja tuli aina ohjaamosta kertomaan mikä on tilanne. Mutta muuten kyllä ihmetyttää kun pistetään matkustajat ulos junasta vielä tähän pakkaseen odottamaan ilman mitään tietoa milloin ja mistä juna lähtisi.

Lopputulos oli se että I- ja K-junille tuli tunnin vuorovälit heti aamuruuhkan jälkeen. Tuo 10:21 I-juna pääsi lähtemään klo 10:26, eli oli siinä melkein tunnin tauko kun ei yhtään junaa pysähtyny Helsingin ja Keravan väliasemilla...

----------


## tlajunen

> Lähtöraiteella oli 2yksikköä, mutta silti väitettiin ettei ollut kalustoa.


Kalusto ei todennäköisesti ollut liikennöintikunnossa.

----------


## zige94

> Kalusto ei todennäköisesti ollut liikennöintikunnossa.


Kyllä se oli, samalla yksiköllä lähdettiin lopulta 10:21. Aluksi kävi mielessä myös ettei se olisi liikennöintikunnossa mutta kyllä se hyvin kulki.

----------


## aki

11.2

Odotin aamupäivällä M-junaa Myyrmäessä, klo 11.06 lähtevä juna Helsinkiin oli peruttu ja seuraavan junan piti tulla aikataulun mukaan 11.16, kun junan etuvalot alkoivat näkyä niin ihmiset odottivat malttamattomana pääsyä junaan, toisin kävi, kahden yksikön sami ajoi täyttä vauhtia aseman ohi aiheuttaen laiturille melkoisen lumipöllähdyksen, nyt näyttöön tuli uusi aika 11.16>11.20, kahden yksikön Sm1 saapui sitten 11.20 mutta Pohj.Haagan aseman jälkeen pysähdyimme muutamaksi minuutiksi odottamaan pääsyä Huopalahden asemalle johon saapui ensin A-juna Leppävaarasta.

Illalla palatessani Helsingistä klo 19.43 lähtevällä M-junalla seisoi Linnunlaulun kohdalla yhden yksikön Sm4 jonka määränpäänäytössä oli teksti PENDOLINO.

----------


## vristo

Havaitsin tällä viikolla 04-Flirtin matkustajaliikenteessä (olin sen matkustajana).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Havaitsin tällä viikolla 04-Flirtin matkustajaliikenteessä (olin sen matkustajana).


Eikös matkustajaliikenteessä ole jo viisi Sm5-junaa?

----------


## TEP70

> Illalla palatessani Helsingistä klo 19.43 lähtevällä M-junalla seisoi Linnunlaulun kohdalla yhden yksikön Sm4 jonka määränpäänäytössä oli teksti PENDOLINO.


11.2. korvattiin juna S 145 Helsingistä Turkuun Sm4-kalustolla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikös matkustajaliikenteessä ole jo viisi Sm5-junaa?


Ei, ja tuo neljäskin otettiin kaupalliseen liikenteeseen vasta hiljattain (ja kerrallaan liikenteessä on toistaiseksi arkisin kaksi ja viikonloppuisin kolme). Viisihän niitä maassa jo on, mutta jokainen yksilö käy läpi tehtaan testiajo-ohjelman ennen luovutusta kalustoyhtiölle. Normaalisti maailmalla testiajot suoritetaan tehtaan kotimaassa, mutta raideleveyseron vuoksi Sm5-testit ajetaan Suomessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ei, ja tuo neljäskin otettiin kaupalliseen liikenteeseen vasta hiljattain (ja kerrallaan liikenteessä on toistaiseksi arkisin kaksi ja viikonloppuisin kolme). Viisihän niitä maassa jo on, mutta jokainen yksilö käy läpi tehtaan testiajo-ohjelman ennen luovutusta kalustoyhtiölle. Normaalisti maailmalla testiajot suoritetaan tehtaan kotimaassa, mutta raideleveyseron vuoksi Sm5-testit ajetaan Suomessa.


Aivan, sekoitin keskenään matkustajaliikenteessä olevien ja Suomessa kaikenkaikkiaan olevien Sm5:en lukumäärät.

----------


## SD202

Helsinki, pe 18.02.:
IC 143 Turun Satamaan olikin P143.

4-Allegro seisoi Helsingin asemalla klo 18 aikaan ja lähti sitten kohti Ilmalan varikkoa.

----------


## SD202

Keskiviikkona 23.02. taitaa olla pulaa Marsuista Mansen suunnalla, sillä IC 162 vedettiin Sr1 3003:n vetämänä ja IC2 165 taasen Sr1 3078:n vetämänä.

----------


## SD202

Tämä keskusteluketju alkaa mennä yksinpuheluksi... :Wink: 

Torstai 24.02.
Aamun pitkä Ic Tampereelta eli 162 oli jälleen Sr1 -vetoinen, tällä kertaa vetovoimana Sr1 3011.

Lisäksi Eil 25004 näyttää saaneen ylleen vihreä-valkoisen kuosin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tämä keskusteluketju alkaa mennä yksinpuheluksi...


Sanotaanpa nyt sitten jotain, jottei noin kävisi. Aamun (24.2.) Flirtit A:lla olivat 01 ja 04. Samat havaitsin myös tiistaina 22.2.

----------


## aulis

> Lisäksi Eil 25004 näyttää saaneen ylleen vihreä-valkoisen kuosin.


Kauhistus, meinasi kahvit väärään kurkkuun! Ei kai vaan ole maalattu/teipattu niin, että kukin ovi valkoisena siinä vihreän vinoraidan keskellä?

----------


## moxu

> 11.2. korvattiin juna S 145 Helsingistä Turkuun Sm4-kalustolla.


Varmaan tämä jotenkin hyvitettiin asiakkaille? Esim.siten, että juna oli aikataulussa perillä, lipunhinnasta annettu alennus olisikin liikaa vaadittu..?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kauhistus, meinasi kahvit väärään kurkkuun! Ei kai vaan ole maalattu/teipattu niin, että kukin ovi valkoisena siinä vihreän vinoraidan keskellä?


Ei ole niin. On näin: http://vaunut.org/kuva/68189

----------


## aulis

Onneksi noin. Tuo värityshän on oikeastaan ihan kivan näköinen.  :Smile:

----------


## kivisuo

No tämä väritysversio näyttääkin jo ihan hyvältä.

----------


## hmikko

Tulee muuten asemilla aikamoinen vihervilistys, jos joskus päästään siihen tilanteeseen, että kaikki VR:n reittiliikenteessä oleva matkustajakalusto on vihervalkoista (varmaan keksivät seuraavan värimallin ennen sitä). Kuvitelkaa vaikka hetki itsenne seisomassa laiturilla, jonka molemmilla puolilla on pitkä kaksikerrosvaunuista koostuva vihreä juna. Uusi väritys on luontoaiheineen kohtuullisen onnistunut, mutta mielestäni aika paljon levottomamman oloinen kuin puna-valkoinen, sinisistä vaunuista ja vanhoista lähiliikenteen punaisista puhumattakaan. Tietty ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla on sitten Junakalusto Oy:n junat tuomassa vaihtelua.

----------


## zige94

> Illalla palatessani Helsingistä klo 19.43 lähtevällä M-junalla seisoi Linnunlaulun kohdalla yhden yksikön Sm4 jonka määränpäänäytössä oli teksti PENDOLINO.





> 11.2. korvattiin juna S 145 Helsingistä Turkuun Sm4-kalustolla.


Anteeksi, siis ymmärsinkö oikein että Pendolino Helsingistä Turkuun korvattiin lähijunakalostona Sm4:na? Monta yksikköä tässä oli? Jos näin oli, olisivat edes käyttäneet Sm5 -yksikköjä muutama kappale.

----------


## Mikle

> Anteeksi, siis ymmärsinkö oikein että Pendolino Helsingistä Turkuun korvattiin lähijunakalostona Sm4:na? Monta yksikköä tässä oli? Jos näin oli, olisivat edes käyttäneet Sm5 -yksikköjä muutama kappale.


Tähän korvaavaan kalustoon vaikuttanee yleisesti ainakin se, että Sm3:n ja Sm4:n omistaja on eri kuin Sm5:llä.

----------


## zige94

> Tähän korvaavaan kalustoon vaikuttanee yleisesti ainakin se, että Sm3:n ja Sm4:n omistaja on eri kuin Sm5:llä.


Tuo on totta. Ei tullut mietittyä tarkemmin asiaa... Silti aika jännä että pendolino korvataan lähijunakalustolla. Eikö tosiaan ollut yhtään intercity tai sinistä pikajuna -kalustoa vapaana?

----------


## aki

> Silti aika jännä että pendolino korvataan lähijunakalustolla. Eikö tosiaan ollut yhtään intercity tai sinistä pikajuna -kalustoa vapaana?


Pääseehän Sm4:lla esim. Tampereelle ja Lahteenkin joten miksei sitten Turkuun, kahden tunnin matkalle ihan käypä menopeli vieläpä matalalla lattialla! :Smile:  Ravintolavaunun puutekaan ei noin lyhyellä matkalla haittaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tänä viikonloppuna ensimmäisenä saneerattu Sm1 6006 on liikkunut ahkerasti M-reitillä. Syystä tai toisesta kolme tekemääni junamatkaa neljästä on näiden kahden päivän aikana sujunut tuolla yksiköllä. Ja loppuun ei hymiötä, koska kysymys on todellakin puhtaasta sattumasta.

----------


## zige94

1.3.

Tänään oli aamuruuhkassa I- ja K-junissa normaalia enemmän yksiköitä, jopa neljä kappaletta. Samaan aikaan Malmilla ainakin osa pohjoiseen menevistä junista käytti raidetta numero neljä, eli keskustaan suuntaan menevien raidetta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tällaista tapahtui T-junassa viime yönä. Hyvin sopimatonta käytöstä.  :Mad:  Onneksi konnareille ei sattunut mitään vakavampaa.

----------


## Eki

> Lisäksi Eil 25004 näyttää saaneen ylleen vihreä-valkoisen kuosin.


Vaunussa käynyt kollega kertoi, että penkeillekin oli tehty jotain. Ainakin verhoiltu uudelleen, tuskin runkoja on vaihdettu sellaisiksi, että niissä voi istuakin... Jaa juu, olihan tuolla siitä kuvakin.

Sm5 06 ollut Ilmalassa jo jonkin aikaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lauantaina 12.3. N-reitillä bongasin Sm5:t 01, 02 ja 03. Ko. bongausreissulta on kuvastokin. Ilmeisesti on niin, että vain yksiköissä 01 ja 02 Junakalusto Oy:n päätylogo on kiinnitettynä. Ja yksikkö 03:kin kulkee nyt A-pää Helsingistä pois päin aivan kuten sisarensakin (jonkin aikaahan 03 oli "väärin päin").

----------


## zige94

15.3.

Noin klo 15:15 Malmin ohi meni kahden yksikön Allegro-juna Helsinkiin päin. Oliko linjalla, vai testiajossa?

----------


## TEP70

> 15.3.
> 
> Noin klo 15:15 Malmin ohi meni kahden yksikön Allegro-juna Helsinkiin päin. Oliko linjalla, vai testiajossa?


Nelos-Allegro on ainakin liikkunut testiajoissa viime aikoina ja kai tuota kaksinajoakin on syytä testata, jos kaupallinen kaksinajo alkaa huhujen mukaan toukokuun lopussa. Jäin itsekin rannalle iltapäivän Allegrosta Pietarista Suomeen päin viime sunnuntaina. Ykkösluokassa olisi tietysti ollut tilaa, kerran se vain kirpaisee.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm5 "05" on torstaina 31.3.2011 liikkunut A-tunnuksilla Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla. Itselläni havainto on ensimmäinen koskien tätä yksikköä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sm5 "05" on torstaina 31.3.2011 liikkunut A-tunnuksilla Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla. Itselläni havainto on ensimmäinen koskien tätä yksikköä.


Se oli vielä A-junassa 13.59 Helsingistä, mutta vastalähtö Leppävaarasta jäi ajamatta ja 14.41 juna lähti pois Huoltoajo-kilvin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Se oli vielä A-junassa 13.59 Helsingistä, mutta vastalähtö Leppävaarasta jäi ajamatta ja 14.41 juna lähti pois Huoltoajo-kilvin.


...ja ohitti tyhjänä Huopalahden noin 14.47. Myöhemmin iltapäivällä A:lla olivat Flirtit 01 ja 04, joista jälkimmäinen oli sijoitettu rikkoutuneen 05:n tilalle.

----------


## zige94

4.-5.4. yö

Illan viimeinen T-juna (h9605) ajettiin jälleen ns. "pakettikatkon" vuoksi kokoonpanolla dv12+dv12+eifet+eilf+eil. Poikkeuksellisesti juna käytti Helsinkiin päin menevien raiteita ainakin Malmi-Tapanila välillä, eli raidetta 4, normaalin raiteen 3 sijaan, ja juna kulki myös tällä kertaa ajoissa. Muutama ei oikein onnistunut kuva löytyy kuvasivustostani.

5.4.

IC 135 klo 14:03 peruttiin kokonaan. Mistä tämä johtui? Miten muuten on, jos kerran tunnin myöhästymisestä saa oliko se 30% lipun hinnasta takaisin, niin lasketaanko myös myöhästymiseksi jos koko junavuoro perutaan, ja matkustajat joutuvat mennä seuraavalle vuorolla, tässä tapauksessa IC 137 (klo 15:03). Eikö tuossa tapauksessa matkustajat ole oikeutettuja siihen alennukseen tunnin myöhästymisestä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> ...ja ohitti tyhjänä Huopalahden noin 14.47. Myöhemmin iltapäivällä A:lla olivat Flirtit 01 ja 04, joista jälkimmäinen oli sijoitettu rikkoutuneen 05:n tilalle.


Näin eilen Sm5 05:n Leppävaarassa ja mieleenpainuvaa siinä oli tuulettimen kova ääni. Se huusi yhtä kovaa kuin Sr1-veturin tuuletin. Kuuluuko sen olla niin?

t. Rainer

----------


## zige94

10.4.

Helsingistä klo 17:41 lähtenyt Z-juna: Mies suihkutti pippurisuihketta junassa ja löi konduktööriä 


> Junassa matkustaneen silminnäkijän mukaan mies kieltäytyi maksamasta matkaansa. Konduktöörien mentyä selvittämään asiaa mies hermostui ja löi yhtä heistä kasvoihin.
> 
> Konduktööri joutui turvautumaan tilanteessa pippurikaasuun. Tilanteessa mies sai kuitenkin riistettyä sumutteen itselleen.
> 
> - Hän huusi, että "mä tapan sut hu**a", ja alkoi sumuttaa pippurikaasua ympäri junaa. Matkustajat ja konduktöörit alkoivat huutamaan, että kaikki pois junasta, silminnäkijä kuvailee.
> 
> Tilanteen seurauksena Haarajoen ja Mäntsälän välillä kulkenut juna pysäytettiin ja peruutettiin takaisin Haarajoelle, jonne kutsuttiin poliisit ja ambulanssi.

----------


## Eki

Seitsemäs Flirtti tuli toissa viikon (14) sunnuntaina...

----------


## zige94

16.4.

Todella moni N-junan vuoroista ainakin kello 11-17 ajettiin kolmen yksikön voimin. Kerrankin oli tilaa istua. Normaalisti kaikki vuorot ajetaan yhdellä yksiköllä, joka aiheuttaa sen että jokainen juna on aivan täysi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 16.4.
> 
> Todella moni N-junan vuoroista ainakin kello 11-17 ajettiin kolmen yksikön voimin. Kerrankin oli tilaa istua. Normaalisti kaikki vuorot ajetaan yhdellä yksiköllä, joka aiheuttaa sen että jokainen juna on aivan täysi.


Kaikki paitsi Sm5-vuorot ajettiin joko kahdella tai kolmella Sm1/Sm2-yksiköllä.

----------


## zige94

> Kaikki paitsi Sm5-vuorot ajettiin joko kahdella tai kolmella Sm1/Sm2-yksiköllä.


Jep, normaalisti kaikki vuorot ajetaan siis yhtenä yksikkönä. Mutta ei ollut tietääkseni edes mitään tapahtumaa jonka vuoksi olisi yksikköjä lisätty... Mutta ei siinä mitään jos tuo jatkuu joka lauantai!  :Smile:

----------


## TEP70

Pasila 18.4.

IC2 137:ssä oli tällä kertaa varmasti tarpeeksi tilaa businessmatkustajille, kun rungossa oli peräti kolme Edb-vaunua (!). (Edb 28401, Edb 28412, Ed 28010, Ed 28076, Edfs 28301 ja Edb 28420)

----------


## aki

Flirttejä on näkynyt tällä viikolla yllättävän paljon M-linjalla, tänään Keskiviikkona päiväliikenteessä oli kalustona 4xSm5, 2xSm4 ja ainoastaan yksi sami.

----------


## zige94

> Flirttejä on näkynyt tällä viikolla yllättävän paljon M-linjalla, tänään Keskiviikkona päiväliikenteessä oli kalustona 4xSm5, 2xSm4 ja ainoastaan yksi sami.


Eilen 4.5. oli myös K-junalla paljon Sm4:a, ainakin 6yksikköä, 2yksikön pötköissä.

----------


## Jazu

Eilen aamulla IC83 pysähtyi poikkeuksellisesti Järvenpäässä. Otti kyytiin noin kymmenkunta matkustajaa. Olisi ollut nopea kyyti Riihimäelle, mutta en viitsinyt ostaa turhaan uutta lippua.

----------


## aulis

> Eilen aamulla IC83 pysähtyi poikkeuksellisesti Järvenpäässä. Otti kyytiin noin kymmenkunta matkustajaa. Olisi ollut nopea kyyti Riihimäelle, mutta en viitsinyt ostaa turhaan uutta lippua.


Oliko pysähdys ennalta tiedossa, pystyikö matkahausta siis ostamaan liput tuolle välille? Ja mikä oli pysähdyksen syy, jonkin ryhmän tekemä tilaus kenties?

----------


## Jazu

> Oliko pysähdys ennalta tiedossa, pystyikö matkahausta siis ostamaan liput tuolle välille? Ja mikä oli pysähdyksen syy, jonkin ryhmän tekemä tilaus kenties?


En usko, että oli mikään tilattu pysähdys, koska ihmiset, jotka kyytiin menivät, olivat hieman ihmeissään ja kaikki suuntasivat kuitenkin eri vaunuihin. Juna oli noin 15min myöhässä, syynä vaihdevika Helsingin päässä. En käyttänyt matkahakua aamulla, joten siitä asiasta en tiedä, mutta oletan tietenkin, että olisin joutunut maksamaan matkasta, vaikka minulla on lähiliikenteen kuukausilippu taskussani.

----------


## zige94

9.5. noin klo 19:30 lähtien ilmeni isompi vaihdevika tikkurilassa. Osa junista jäi seisomaan asemille ja radanvarsille, osa pohjoiseen päin menevistä jätti matkustajat asemille ja lähti takaisin helsinkiin. Näin ainakin 19:41 I-juna ja 19:51 K-juna, lähtöajat siis Helsingistä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 9.5. noin klo 19:30 lähtien ilmeni isompi vaihdevika tikkurilassa. Osa junista jäi seisomaan asemille ja radanvarsille, osa pohjoiseen päin menevistä jätti matkustajat asemille ja lähti takaisin helsinkiin. Näin ainakin 19:41 I-juna ja 19:51 K-juna, lähtöajat siis Helsingistä.


N-junat ajavat tänä iltana väleillä Helsinki-Puistola-Helsinki ja Tikkurila-Kerava-Tikkurila.

----------


## zige94

> N-junat ajavat tänä iltana väleillä Helsinki-Puistola-Helsinki ja Tikkurila-Kerava-Tikkurila.


Mitenköhän Puistola-Tikkurila väli hoidetaan? Eikai vr pakota kaikki Tikkurilaan/Tikkurilan ja Keravan väliasemille aikovia menemään Pasilan kautta (siellä vaihto H, R tai Z-junaan)... Niin ja puolen tunnin vuoroväli näköjään noilla N-junilla... Luulis nyt että sais kuitenkin 15min välein ajettua ainakin Helsinki-Puistola välillä. Tikkurila-Kerava välillä taisi olla vain yksi yksikkö kun ongelmat alkoi, muut ehtivät "karata". On se kyllä silti kumma kun vielä kahdeksan aikaan tuli K-junia Tapanilan ohi keskustaan päin raidetta neljä pitkin, joten luulisi että raide kuutonen ja sen vaihteet ovat kunnossa.

----------


## Resiina

Aloitin tämän viestin kirjoittamisen R-junassa joka lähti Helsingistä 20.29. Seisoimme pitkät ajat ensin Malmilla, sitten Tapanilassa, Puistolan aseman eteläpuolella seisoimme noin 10 min ja ennen Tikkurilaa odotimme vielä vapautuvaa raidetta Kehä III:n sillan pohjoispuollella. Tikkurilan odotusaika oli lyhyin siellä odotimme että edeltä kulkeva IC-juna pääsisi tarpeeksi kauas. Tunnelma junassa oli aivan katossa ja useat manasi erätä tiettyä tahoa. Helsingin ja Tikkurilan välillä ei ollut vapaita isumapaikkoja ollenkaan, eteiset ja käytävät olivat melko täysiä. Olen ollut täydemmässä junassa vain kerran, se oli silloin kun lahden oikorata avattiin Mänsälään lahdesta oli 3-yksikköä mutta välillä Mäntsälä-Kerava olikin vain yksi yksikkö...

----------


## Compact

> ...useat manasi erätä tiettyä tahoa.


Siis sitä henkilöä, joka luovutettiin poliisille?

----------


## zige94

> 9.5. noin klo 19:30 lähtien ilmeni isompi vaihdevika tikkurilassa. Osa junista jäi seisomaan asemille ja radanvarsille, osa pohjoiseen päin menevistä jätti matkustajat asemille ja lähti takaisin helsinkiin. .





> Aloitin tämän viestin kirjoittamisen R-junassa joka lähti Helsingistä 20.29. Seisoimme pitkät ajat ensin Malmilla, sitten Tapanilassa, Puistolan aseman eteläpuolella seisoimme noin 10 min ja ennen Tikkurilaa odotimme vielä vapautuvaa raidetta Kehä III:n sillan pohjoispuollella.


Eli syynä näihin oli Ilkivalta yleisövessassa Tikkurilan asemalla!

----------


## hmikko

> Eli syynä näihin oli Ilkivalta yleisövessassa Tikkurilan asemalla!


Siis:

"Tahallaan rikotusta vessasta vuotanut vesi pääsi valumaan liikenneohjausjärjestelmän releisiin, Liikenneviraston liikennepäällikkö Timo Hämäläinen kertoo."

Ei taida olla rakennelma mikään suunnittelun riemuvoitto. Vessat kun joskus tulvivat ihan tahattomastikin.

----------


## aki

12.5

Flirtti-06 on päässyt linjalle, ajoi tänään aamupäivällä A-junana Helsinki-Leppävaara väliä.

----------


## aulis

> 12.5
> 
> Flirtti-06 on päässyt linjalle, ajoi tänään aamupäivällä A-junana Helsinki-Leppävaara väliä.


Näin tuon jo eilen. Ehkä myös toissa päivänä, siitä en ole ihan varma.

----------


## TEP70

Toinen vihreä Sm4 eli 6322+6422 oli liikenteessä ainakin 21.5., Z klo 13.41 Helsingistä Lahteen.

----------


## aulis

> Toinen vihreä Sm4 eli 6322+6422 oli liikenteessä ainakin 21.5., Z klo 13.41 Helsingistä Lahteen.


Toivon että VR:llä laittavat kummatkin vihreät yhteen runkoon, niin näyttää paremmalta. Brändikin olisi parempi jos ajettaisiin kokovihreitä junia mahdollisuuksien mukaan.

----------


## zige94

> Toinen vihreä Sm4 eli 6322+6422 oli liikenteessä ainakin 21.5., Z klo 13.41 Helsingistä Lahteen.


20.5. R-junassa nähty yhtenä neljästä yksiköstä ohittavan Tapanilan.

Ja puhelimesta löytyi näköjään torstailta jo havainto: eli 19.5. klo 13:19 R-junassa Helsingistä.

----------


## risukasa

21.5.2011

On tullut huonosti seurattua havaintopalstoja, joten ei ole tietoa havainnon harvinaisuudesta, mutta; Lauantai-iltana peräyteltiin IC:tä Psla:n kautta kohti Ilmalaa. Myös Sm5 näkyi liikkeellä tuota tietä.

----------


## tlajunen

> 21.5.2011
> 
> On tullut huonosti seurattua havaintopalstoja, joten ei ole tietoa havainnon harvinaisuudesta, mutta; Lauantai-iltana peräyteltiin IC:tä Psla:n kautta kohti Ilmalaa. Myös Sm5 näkyi liikkeellä tuota tietä.


Remppaavat huoltoraiteita, ja ajoittain on molemmat raiteet suljettu liikenteeltä. Tällöin seuraavaksi fiksuin reitti on Pasilan alapihan kautta laskumäen vierestä Ilmalan ratapihalle.

----------


## TEP70

Kolmas vihertynyt Sm4 (6325) oli tänään 27.5. ainakin H-junassa, joka saapui Helsinkiin klo 15.12.

Vihreät Ed-vaunut lisääntyvät myös. Toinen yksilö on 28052 (5.11).

Kuusivaunuisesta IC-rungosta saattaa nyt olla jo kolme vaunua vihreitä. Vai onko joku nähnyt rungon, jossa olisi neljä kuudesta vihreitä? Tämä on kyllä täysin mahdollista. Viisikään ei ole mahdotonta, mutta kuutta saadaan odottaa pitkään. Toisaalta esim. IC 104 20.5. oli seitsenvaunuinen ja kokopunavalkoinen.

----------


## zige94

1.6.

Helsingistä kello 15:21 K-junaan tuli tekninen vika Pukinmäessä, juna päätettiin tyhjentää ja ajattaa Tikkurilan vitos raiteella. Kello 15:25 I-juba hajosi Pukinmäkeen myöskin. Päätettiin tyhjentää ja saatiin liikkeelle ja ajettiin Tikkurilaan vitoselle kääntymään. Sieltä koko pötkö ilmeisesti varikolle. Klo 15:31 K-juna vaihdettiin N-junaksi (ajoi kyllä K-tunnuksilla, eikä sen junan matkustajille ilmoitettu mitään, osa ihmetteli miksi pysähtyi Käpylä, Pukinmäki, Tapanila), junana oli kolmiyksikköinen sm4 joka oli ihan täynnä. Tarkastajat eivät halunneet tulla Malmilta kyytiin 

31.5.

Klo 20:17 I-juna Tikkurilasta peruttiin, syynä oli Helsingistä tullessaa Pukinmäessä ilmennyt tekninen vika. Juna ajettiin tyhjänä Tikkurilan kolmoselle, josta lähri takaisin Helsinkiin. Klo 20:10 K-juna Tikkurilasta: Sain konduktöörin avulla junan pysähtymään Tapanilassa.

Kaikissa hajoinneissa oli Sm1-yksikkö ekana yksikkönä. Kaikki eivät siis hajonnet Pukinmäen asemalle mutta Pukinmäen läheisyydessä. Silkkaa sattumaa, vai jokin outo vika radassa?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Su 5.6.

Pendolino 8 Joensuusta Helsinkiin ajettiin kahdella yksiköllä, joista toinen oli vihreä ja toinen punainen.

----------


## zige94

6.6.

Näköjään Keravan kaupunkiradallakin muutoksia, mm. K-juna kello 19:11 Helsingistä ajetaan kahdella Sm5-yksiköllä ja lisäksi näytöissä näkyy että ajetaan kuin N-juna? Miksi näin, normaalisti nämä I-junat vaikuttavat kulkevan. I-junana Sm4, lähdössä 19:01. Eli ei näytä olevan arkisin enään Sm5:t pelkästään Vantaankosken ja Leppävaaran suunnalla. Enemmän myös matalalattiavuoroja I- ja K-junissa.

----------


## aki

> 6.6.
> 
> Näköjään Keravan kaupunkiradallakin muutoksia, mm. K-juna kello 19:11 Helsingistä ajetaan kahdella Sm5-yksiköllä ja lisäksi näytöissä näkyy että ajetaan kuin N-juna? Miksi näin, normaalisti nämä I-junat vaikuttavat kulkevan. I-junana Sm4, lähdössä 19:01.


Tuon kahden Sm5-yksikön K-junan olisi ymmärtänyt jos esim. 19.01 lähtenyt I-juna olisi peruttu, mutta jos se kerran lähti aikataulun mukaan niin tuntuu oudolta miksi tuo 19.11 K-juna olisi ajettu N-junana? Olitko muuten siinä 19.11 lähteneessä K-junassa, eli tiedätkö ajettiinko todellakin N-junana?

----------


## SD202

> 6.6.
> 
> Näköjään Keravan kaupunkiradallakin muutoksia, mm. K-juna kello 19:11 Helsingistä ajetaan kahdella Sm5-yksiköllä ...


Kahden Flirtin muodostamia K-junia näkyi myös sekä aamu- että iltaruuhkassa. Onko tällainen kokoonpano voimassa vain kesäaikataulujen ajan, kun I- ja K-junien vuoroväli on 15 min vai onko näitä tupla-Flirttejä tarjolla myös elokuun puolivälin jälkeenkin aikataulujen taas normalisoituessa 10 min vuoroväliin?

----------


## zige94

> Tuon kahden Sm5-yksikön K-junan olisi ymmärtänyt jos esim. 19.01 lähtenyt I-juna olisi peruttu, mutta jos se kerran lähti aikataulun mukaan niin tuntuu oudolta miksi tuo 19.11 K-juna olisi ajettu N-junana? Olitko muuten siinä 19.11 lähteneessä K-junassa, eli tiedätkö ajettiinko todellakin N-junana?


Menin I-junalla normaalisti Tapanilaan. Sinne jäin odottamaan, josko sieltä se tulisi, mutta ajoikin koko pötkö ohi. Hauskinta tässä kuitenkin on se että Helsingin ja Pasilan asemien asemien niissä uusissa isoissa laiturinäytöissä pyöri koko ajan teksti että olisi N-juna, eli linjatunnus N näkyi sekä että ajettaisiin kuin N-juna, sama ruotsiksi ja englanniksi. Itse junassa tunnukset K. Tapanilassa kuitenkin näkyi ja kuului kuulutukset "Varokaa ohittavaa junaa raiteella 3 jne". Eli jokin häiriö oli kyllä tuossa nytten kun kuiteniin Helsingin ja Pasilan aseman näytöt näyttivät. Ja myös se ihmetyttää kun vielä noin myöhään ajettiin tupla flirtit. Video muuten tuosta tupla-flirtin Tapanilan aseman ohituksesta huomenna aamulle ennen kymmentä youtubeen.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:56 ----------




> Kahden Flirtin muodostamia K-junia näkyi myös sekä aamu- että iltaruuhkassa. Onko tällainen kokoonpano voimassa vain kesäaikataulujen ajan, kun I- ja K-junien vuoroväli on 15 min vai onko näitä tupla-Flirttejä tarjolla myös elokuun puolivälin jälkeenkin aikataulujen taas normalisoituessa 10 min vuoroväliin?


Tuosta en ole ihan varma onko normaalia... Pitääpä seurata tuota asiaa. Kuitenkin I- ja K-junan vuoroista ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolella melkein puolet on muutettu matalalattiakalustoksi. Talvi aikatauluilla oli ainoastaan iltaruuhkassa yks kappale 3xSm4 pötkö, joka ajoi K-junana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

6.6.2011

Illan kaksi viimeistä A-junaa hoidettiin suunnitellusti matalalla kalustolla, tässä tapauksessa Sm5-kalustolla.

Kaksi viimeistä M-junaa hoidettiin suunnitellusti siten, että 23:03 lähtö Hki C:stä hoitui matalana (Sm4 6323/6423) ja lähtö 23:33 korkeana (Sm2 6076 / Eioc 6276 + Sm1 6044 / Eio 6244). Iltasella Huopalahden suunnan kaupunkiradalla matalaa kalustoa oli ajossa sangen paljon verrattuna vanhoihin aikoihin.

----------


## zige94

> 6.6.2011
> 
> Illan kaksi viimeistä A-junaa hoidettiin suunnitellusti matalalla kalustolla, tässä tapauksessa Sm5-kalustolla.
> 
> Kaksi viimeistä M-junaa hoidettiin suunnitellusti siten, että 23:03 lähtö Hki C:stä hoitui matalana (Sm4 6323/6423) ja lähtö 23:33 korkeana (Sm2 6076 / Eioc 6276 + Sm1 6044 / Eio 6244). Iltasella Huopalahden suunnan kaupunkiradalla matalaa kalustoa oli ajossa sangen paljon verrattuna vanhoihin aikoihin.


Mistä VR on saanut lisää matalalattiakalustoa kun Huopalahden Ja Tikkurilan suunnilla on kuitenkin lisättyä matalalattiavuoroja. G-junista poistettu? R- ja Z-junia lyhennetty? H-junista otettu loputkin Sm4:t pois? Ainakin taitaa olla myös kaikki Sm5:t ajossa.

7.6.

Sm4 6319/6419 + 6325/6425, molemmat vihreinä ajeli yhtenä pötkönä vähän aikaa sitten I-junana Tikkurilaan päin. Ensimmäinek kerta kun olen nähnyt kokonaan vihreän Sm4-pötkön (yksi yksikköisiä ei siis lasketa).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mistä VR on saanut lisää matalalattiakalustoa kun Huopalahden Ja Tikkurilan suunnilla on kuitenkin lisättyä matalalattiavuoroja. G-junista poistettu? R- ja Z-junia lyhennetty? H-junista otettu loputkin Sm4:t pois? Ainakin taitaa olla myös kaikki Sm5:t ajossa.


Sm5-kalustoa taitaa olla hieman enemmän ajossa verrattuna kevääseen ja iltaisin myöhään matalien lähtöjen lisääminen hoituu tietysti ajamalla vitosilla entistä pidempään. Eiköhän neloset itse asiassa ala vähetä kaupunkiradoilta, kun vitosia tulee aina vain uusia liikenteeseen.

----------


## aki

7.6

Tänään aamupäivällä havaitsin Sm5:a seuraavasti:

A-linjalla 1 Sm5 yksikkö
M-linjalla 2 Sm5 yksikköä
Kaisaniemen puiston kupeessa raiteella 1 seisoi peräkkäin kaksi Sm5 yksikköä, näitä ei oltu kytketty toisiinsa.
Voi olla että kuudeskin yksikkö oli liikenteessä mutta siitä en tehnyt havaintoa.

----------


## SD202

> Talvi aikatauluilla oli ainoastaan iltaruuhkassa yks kappale 3xSm4 pötkö, joka ajoi K-junana.


Pieni tarkennus/pilkunviilaus: Itse asiassa talviaikataulujen aikaan ajoi myös aamuruuhkassa yksi 3xSm4 pötkö. Lähti muistaakseni Keravalta joskus klo 07.00 jälkeen K-junana kohti Helsinkiä.  :Wink:

----------


## zige94

10.5.

Vielä ilta kymmenenki jälkeen oli liikkellä 2 sm5-yksikköä N-junina, toinen oli ainakin 06,toista en nähnyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 10.5.
> 
> Vielä ilta kymmenenki jälkeen oli liikkellä 2 sm5-yksikköä N-junina, toinen oli ainakin 06,toista en nähnyt.


Samoin kaksi viimeistä A-kierrosta meni Sm5:silla. Huopalahdesta klo 22:54 Hkiin lähtenyt M-juna meni myös Sm5-kalustolla.

Lauantaina 11.6. A-junissa näkyi Sm5 04, M-junissa taas 03 ja 06. N-puolella havaitsin yksiköt 02 ja 05.

----------


## Huppu

En tiedä onko syynä  Rekolan turvalaitepalo  
mutta Pendolino S91 (Helsinki- Tampere-Kuopio) korvattiin tänään pikajunakalustolla. Juna on tällä hetkellä ohittanut Jyväskylän 17 minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Helsingin päärautatieasemalla näkyi IC2-vaunu, jossa Business-teksti oli korvattu sanalla "Ekstra" (kyllä, kooässällä, ei äxällä), joka luki kolmeen kertaan. Vaunu oli vihreä Edb 28425. Mielestäni noita Business-tekstejä on tähän asti kuitenkin tehty vihreisiinkin vaunuihin. Pari viikkoa sitten Tekniikka & Talous kirjoitti, että VR uudistaa hinnoitteluaan lentoyhtiöistä tutummaksi "aikaisemmin halvemmalla" -malliseksi. Onkohan tulossa myös IC2-junien Business-luokan downgreidaus lentoyhtiöiden malliin Economy Extraksi?

----------


## Compact

> Helsingin päärautatieasemalla näkyi IC2-vaunu, jossa Business-teksti oli korvattu sanalla "Ekstra" (kyllä, kooässällä, ei äxällä), joka luki kolmeen kertaan. Vaunu oli vihreä Edb 28425. Mielestäni noita Business-tekstejä on tähän asti kuitenkin tehty vihreisiinkin vaunuihin. Pari viikkoa sitten Tekniikka & Talous kirjoitti, että VR uudistaa hinnoitteluaan lentoyhtiöistä tutummaksi "aikaisemmin halvemmalla" -malliseksi. Onkohan tulossa myös IC2-junien Business-luokan downgreidaus lentoyhtiöiden malliin Economy Extraksi?


Eiköhän se ole sana ole suomeksi vain Economy.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eiköhän se ole sana ole suomeksi vain Economy.


Mitä tarkoitat? Economy tarkoittaa käytännössä samaa kuin toinen luokka. Lentokoneissa Economy Extra on juuri se turistiluokkaa jotenkin parempi luokka, jota ei kuitenkaan business-luokaksi kehtaa sanoa, koska usein se tarkoittaa vain ateriaa ja lippujen parempaa vaihtokelpoisuutta.

----------


## vristo

Tulin tänään puolenpäivän aikoihin A- tai M-junalla (en muista kumpi) Pasilasta Helsinki C:hen. Hämmästykseni tämä Sm4:lla liikennöity junavuoro ajoi Helsingin rautatieasemalla raiteelle 6; yleensähän ne (kuten myös A-juna) ajetaan raiteille 16-19. Tämä kyseinen junayksikkö oli seuraavaksi lähdössä R-tunnuksella Riihimäelle. 

Onko edellä kuvatun tyylinen kalustokierto kovinkin yleistä? Viime talvena olin A-junassa, joka teki vastaavan manööverin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

vriston havainnon herättämänä: tänään A-junan etukilpi (Leppävaaran pään kilpi) näytti K:ta! No koska lauantaina K ei kulje, niin tämä virheellinen kilpi kyllä johtui muusta kuin junien kierrosta. Ehkäpä yksikkö oli tuotu vähän ennen havaintoa varikolta eikä oikeaa tunnusta ollut huomattu asettaa. Havainnon tein Pasilan asemalla klo 14:04 (lähtö Hki C:stä 13:59). Mutta oliko A:lle tarkoitettu Sm4 jouduttu antamaan pääradan Sm4-kiertoihin? vriston havainto antaisi tiettyjä viitteitä sellaisesta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> vriston havainnon herättämänä: tänään A-junan etukilpi (Leppävaaran pään kilpi) näytti K:ta! No koska lauantaina K ei kulje, niin tämä virheellinen kilpi kyllä johtui muusta kuin junien kierrosta. Ehkäpä yksikkö oli tuotu vähän ennen havaintoa varikolta eikä oikeaa tunnusta ollut huomattu asettaa. Havainnon tein Pasilan asemalla klo 14:04 (lähtö Hki C:stä 13:59). Mutta oliko A:lle tarkoitettu Sm4 jouduttu antamaan pääradan Sm4-kiertoihin? vriston havainto antaisi tiettyjä viitteitä sellaisesta.


Korjataan, että havainto oli toki tuntia aikaisemmin eli 13:04 (A:n lähtö Helsingin päärautatieasemalta 12:59).

----------


## aki

Nyt jo seitsemäs flirtti on päässyt matkustajaliikenteeseen, Sm5-07 oli Sunnuntaina 20.6 M-linjalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt jo seitsemäs flirtti on päässyt matkustajaliikenteeseen, Sm5-07 oli Sunnuntaina 20.6 M-linjalla.


Itse asiassa se oli jo 19.6. M-junana, päivä oli toki sunnuntai. Tänään 20.6. aamulla 07 liikkui A-junana.

----------


## aki

> Itse asiassa se oli jo 19.6. M-junana, päivä oli toki sunnuntai. Tänään 20.6. aamulla 07 liikkui A-junana.


Havaintoni oli siis Sunnuntailta 19.6, meni päivämäärä väärin kun kirjoitin viestin jo Maanantain puolella.

----------


## Pihkaniitty

SM5-08 oli tänään koeajossa Keravalla Riihimäkeen päin noin klo 09.50. Ja R-juna jonka piti lähteä Keravalta 09.40 Tampereelle tuli vasta noin 10.05.

----------


## TEP70

Helsinki 21.6.

Tänään näemmä alkoi keskikesä Eil-ruuhkajunissa. Eiliseen verrattuna rungoista putosi kesälaitumille kokonaista 9 Eil-vaunua.

221: 6 Eil + Eilf ei muutoksia
223: 8 Eil + Eilf -> 6 Eil + Eilf
225: 8 Eil + Eilf -> 7 Eil + Eilf
227: 8 Eil + Eilf -> 5 Eil + Eilf
231: 5 Eil + Eilf -> 4 Eil + Eilf
235: 5 Eil + Eilf -> 4 Eil + Eilf

Rungoista poistettujen joukossa oli kaksi vihreää Eil-vaunua, joten nyt saattaisi olla hyvin lähellä 221:n muuttuminen kokonaan vihreäksi. Tänään rungossa oli vielä kaksi punaista ja viisi vihreää vaunua, mutta huomenna rungon kokovihreys olisi mahdollista toteuttaa Ilmalassa.

----------


## Knightrider

Helsinki, Malmi 19.6. 15:50
H-juna kulki pohjoiseen laiturin 3 ohi eli 3. raidetta lännestä itään lukien (kaupunkirata).

----------


## Knightrider

17.7.
Miten samaan aikaan kulki I- ja N-junia? Ainakin klo 17->19 kulki joka toinen juna N joka toinen I.  VR.fi:n liikennetiedotteissa eikä asemallakaan lukenut mitään.

----------


## tlajunen

> 17.7.
> Miten samaan aikaan kulki I- ja N-junia? Ainakin klo 17->19 kulki joka toinen juna N joka toinen I.  VR.fi:n liikennetiedotteissa eikä asemallakaan lukenut mitään.


Yleisöaikataulussa sen sijaan lukee, että näinhän junien kuuluikin mennä. Kesäaikataulun jäännyyksiä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 17.7.
> Miten samaan aikaan kulki I- ja N-junia? Ainakin klo 17->19 kulki joka toinen juna N joka toinen I.  VR.fi:n liikennetiedotteissa eikä asemallakaan lukenut mitään.


Kesäviikonloppuisin (la klo 19 - ma klo 5) yksi kaupunkiradan raide kerrallaan on suljettu liikenteeltä Tikkurilan ja Korson välillä. Sulku johtuu Hiekkaharjun ja Koivukylän välillä tehtävistä Kehäradan liittymän rakennustöistä. N-junat liikennöivät tällöin 30 minuutin välein ja puuttuvat N-junat ajetaan I-junina Helsingistä Tikkurilaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

23.07.11 Rovaniemi

Taajamajuna 410 Rovaniemi-Oulu > Pendolino 410

----------


## zige94

No mikäs nyt joissakin Flirteissä (ainakin 05 ja 06) tai kuljettajassa on, kun ajelevat tuolla noin K-tunnuksilla, vaikka ovat N-junia ja pysähtyvät N-junan tavoin? Matkustin tänään keskustasta kotiin N-junalla (Sm5 05), Helsingissä tunnuksena K. Kun juna oli lähtenyt liikkeelle, huomautin konduktöörille asiasta joka sanoi ilmoittavansa kuljettajalle, Oulunkylässä vasta tunnukset vaihtu, ja kuului jopa kuulutukset "Hyvät matkustajat, tämä on N-juna Keravalle..." jne. Sen jälkeen heti perään jo menneet asemat. Helsingissä kuulutettiin K-junaa. Sama juttu juuri vähän aikaa sitten Sm5 06:ssa, paitsi että tunnukset vaihtuivat Malmilla N:ksi, mutta Tapanilassa olivatkin yhtäkkii K-junana. Kuljettaja, konduktööri vai Flirt-juna sössii?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuljettaja, konduktööri vai Flirt-juna sössii?


Odottelin tovin, jos joku oikeasti tietävä vastaisi, mutta kun ei, niin arvuutellaan:

Ymmärtääkseni kuljettajan hommiin ei kuulu reittikilvistä tai muusta matkustajainformaatioista huolehtiminen. Täten konduktöörin vastaus kuljettajalle ilmoittamisesta oli vähän outo. Ehkä konduktööri kuitenkin tarkoitti, että varmistaa kuljettajan tietävän, että kyseessä on N-juna. Kuljettaja ei kuitenkaan aja junaa minkään reittikilven perusteella, vaan aikataulun.

En tunne Sm5:n matkustajainformaatiotekniikasta mitään, joten en tiedä mistä se tuon reittitunnuksen kyltteihinsä kaivaa, vai asettaako konduktööri sen manuaalisesti. En siis tiedä, kuka "sössii".

----------


## zige94

> En tunne Sm5:n matkustajainformaatiotekniikasta mitään, joten en tiedä mistä se tuon reittitunnuksen kyltteihinsä kaivaa, vai asettaako konduktööri sen manuaalisesti. En siis tiedä, kuka "sössii".


Kiitokset vastauksesta. Oli tänään sama juttu taas. En nähnyt junan numeroa kylläkään, mutta Sm5 se kuitenkin oli. Voisin jotenkin arvata että 05 tai 06 kyseessä, molemmissa aikasemminkin nähnyt vastaavan jutun, niinkuin eilisessä havainnossakin. Myös siis aikasemmin sama juttu nähty kyseisissä yksiköissä. Taitaa näillä olla jokin taipumus olla aina K-juna, vaikka pitäisi olla N-juna. Informaatiot kyllä löytyy, koska välillä on jäänyt sitten se N-juna pitemmäksikin aikaa jopa. Eihän siinä mitään, kun kuitenkin pysähtyy oikeilla asemilla, mutta saattaa olla matkustajalle vähän hämäävää, jos näkee junan tulevan ja siinä onkin K-tunnus, vaikka odottaaki N-junaa. Onhan asemien näytöt olemassa, mutta siinä sitten matkustaja alkaa miettimään että onko oikeasti N-juna, vai onko se sittenkin jostain syystä K.

----------


## Hannes

> No mikäs nyt joissakin Flirteissä (ainakin 05 ja 06) tai kuljettajassa on, kun ajelevat tuolla noin K-tunnuksilla, vaikka ovat N-junia ja pysähtyvät N-junan tavoin? Matkustin tänään keskustasta kotiin N-junalla (Sm5 05), Helsingissä tunnuksena K. Kun juna oli lähtenyt liikkeelle, huomautin konduktöörille asiasta joka sanoi ilmoittavansa kuljettajalle, Oulunkylässä vasta tunnukset vaihtu, ja kuului jopa kuulutukset "Hyvät matkustajat, tämä on N-juna Keravalle..." jne. Sen jälkeen heti perään jo menneet asemat. Helsingissä kuulutettiin K-junaa. Sama juttu juuri vähän aikaa sitten Sm5 06:ssa, paitsi että tunnukset vaihtuivat Malmilla N:ksi, mutta Tapanilassa olivatkin yhtäkkii K-junana. Kuljettaja, konduktööri vai Flirt-juna sössii?


Huomasin saman joku kerta keväällä ja kysyin siitä konnarilta. Vastauksena oli, että koska samalla junannumerolla ajetaan viikolla K-junaa ja viikonloppuna N-junaa ja koska järjestelmään saa vain yhden tiedon/junanumero, näytetään viikonloppuisin väärää tietoa.

----------


## JT

Mitä ilmeisimmin aamun S123 korvataan paraikaa viherretyllä Sm4-yksiköllä. Havainto tehty klo 8.13 Leppävaarassa. Ei liene kovin suurista matkustajamääristä kyse kun ainoassa Sm4-yksikössä näytti olevan vielä rutkasti tilaa.

----------


## zige94

Veturi yritettiin varastaa Kemissä (Ilta-Sanomat)





> Dieselveturi yritettiin ottaa luvatta käyttöön Kemissä sunnuntain vastaisena yönä.
> Peräpohjolan poliisin mukaan varkautta yrittäneet olivat liikkeellä Kemin veturitallin ratapihalla kello 3:n ja 7.30:n välillä.
> 
> Veturiin oli tunkeuduttu ja päämoottoria oli mitä ilmeisimmin yritetty käynnistää.
> 
> Käynnistys ei kuitenkaan onnistunut. Veturin sisätiloihin oli sen jälkeen tyhjennetty jauhesammutin.
> 
> Poliisi pyytää vihjeitä tekijöistä numeroon 07187 66154. Poliisi toteaa, että jos veturi olisi saatu liikkeelle, siitä olisi aiheutunut vakavaa vaaraa.


Joo tuota... Nyt alkaa mietityttämään, mitä noillakin tekijöillä ollut mielessä? Lähteä ajelemaan ilman mitään koulutusta/kokemusta veturilla ympäri rataa? Noh, ihan hyvä vain etteivät saaneet käyntiin. Tähänki syynä lienee se etteivät tienneet miten käynnistää veturi.

----------


## Mikle

> Joo tuota... Nyt alkaa mietityttämään, mitä noillakin tekijöillä ollut mielessä? Lähteä ajelemaan ilman mitään koulutusta/kokemusta veturilla ympäri rataa? Noh, ihan hyvä vain etteivät saaneet käyntiin. Tähänki syynä lienee se etteivät tienneet miten käynnistää veturi.


Jauhesammuttimen olivat sentään saaneet käyntiin. Ihmisissä on ikävä kyllä sellaisia yksilöitä, jotka ei saa aikaan muuta kuin vahinkoa.

----------


## zige94

> 20.6. SM5-08 oli tänään koeajossa Keravalla Riihimäkeen päin noin klo 09.50.


Ja eilen 12.8. K-junan toisena yksikkönä yhdessä 02:n kanssa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm5 #10 tuotiin Turusta Helsinkiin 25.8.2011. Huopalahti ohitettiin klo 16:20.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Flirt-havaintoja lauantai-iltapäivältä 27.8.2011:

A: #01, #02
M: #04, #05, #08
N: #06, #07

----------


## wade

> Flirt-havaintoja lauantai-iltapäivältä 27.8.2011:
> 
> N: #06, #07


#06 ja #07 N-junalla myös 26.-27.8. yönä, viimeiset lähdöt 3.01 Helsingistä ja 3.45 Keravalta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm5- eli Flirt-kaluston käyttö on sunnuntaisinkin aktiivista, havainnot 28.8.2011:

A: #02, #04
M: #01, #05, #08
N: #03, #06, #07

Täten kaikki väliltä 01 - 08 olivat liikenteessä.

----------


## zige94

28.8.

Juuri vähän aikaa sitten on tapahtunut Pohjois-Haagan asemalle henkilövahinko. M-junaliikenne on osittain pysähtynyt.

Lähde: VR liikennetiedotteet.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:20 ----------




> 28.8.
> 
> Juuri vähän aikaa sitten on tapahtunut Pohjois-Haagan asemalle henkilövahinko. M-junaliikenne on osittain pysähtynyt.
> 
> Lähde: VR liikennetiedotteet.


Ja tämä henkilö kuoli junan alle jäätyään. Onnettomuus tapahtui parin sadan metrin päässä Pohjois-Haagan asemalta Kannelmäen suuntaan./

----------


## TEP70

Ti 30.8.

Mikähän Dv12-vetoinen tavarajuna mahtaa liikkua Lappeenrannan ohitse Lauritsalan suuntaan klo 23.25 tienoilla? Luulin, että Dv12:t poistuvat iltatavarajunassa Kouvolaan ja palaavat taas aamulla. Ilmeisesti on myös jotain läpikulkevaa liikennettä.

----------


## zige94

6.9. n. klo 16:15

Töhrijät iskivät Sm5:n kimppuun Kannelmäen asemalla keskellä päivää.

----------


## aki

> 6.9. n. klo 16:15
> 
> Töhrijät iskivät Sm5:n kimppuun Kannelmäen asemalla keskellä päivää.


Todella harvinaisen röyhkeää toimintaa, keskellä kiireisintä iltapäiväruuhkaa aletaan junaa spreijaamaan vieläpä asemalaiturilla matkustajien silmien alla! Ja mitä tekee asemalla olevat ihmiset? Eivät mitään! Rauhassa vaan annetaan jannujen jatkaa töhrimistä, tällaista tämä nykyään taitaa olla, ketään ei kiinnosta eikä kukaan halua puuttua mihinkään, käännetään pää vielä toiseen suuntaan niin voi poliisillekin sitten sanoa ettei nähnyt mitään! Toivottavasti tuo jengi saadaan kiinni kun nyt kerrankin pääsivät oikein lehteen esiintymään.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ja mitä tekee asemalla olevat ihmiset? Eivät mitään!


Ottivat kännykällään kuvan ja lähettivät lehteen, mistä se päätyy tarvittaessa helposti poliisille. Kuvan laatu peittoaa mahdollisten valvontakameroiden kuvat 6-0. En mä ainakaan menisi noille päätäni aukomaan, siinä on äkkiä maalit silmillä ja terveys muutenkin vaarassa. Juna nyt kuitenkin on vaan terästä, minä en.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kuvan laatu peittoaa mahdollisten valvontakameroiden kuvat 6-0.


Nykyiset valvontakamerat ovat hämmästyttävän laadukkaita. Muutostahti vanhoista suttukameroista uudempiin toki kestää aikansa, mutta noin yleisesti ottaen nuo tuollaiset pienehkön kuvun sisällä olevat ovat melko laadukkaita. Toki sinne kuvun sisälle saa huonommankin vekottimen, jos haluaa säästää (väärässä paikassa).

----------


## zige94

9.9.

Ja taas sitä on menty pelleilemään hengellä: mies seisoi Sm1:sen takapuskurilla M-junassa Kannelmäessä

----------


## zige94

Kyselen nyt tässä, kun en keksinyt sopivampaakaan viestiketjua, mutta onko tuo Sm1 6006/6026 proto-saneerattu niillä liuku-sisäovilla liikenteessä, kun en ole nähnyt sitä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyselen nyt tässä, kun en keksinyt sopivampaakaan viestiketjua, mutta onko tuo Sm1 6006/6026 proto-saneerattu niillä liuku-sisäovilla liikenteessä, kun en ole nähnyt sitä?


Kyllä se on. Tarkoittamasi väliovet on lukittu toisinaan auki-asentoon.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:19 ----------

Ja lisätään oikea junahavaintokin: Sm5 09 M-junana lauantaina 10.9.2011.

----------


## aulis

Onkos kellään muuten tietoa tai valistunutta luuloa siitä, tuleeko Sm5-junia mahdollisesti rantaradalla Leppävaaraa pidemmälle siinä vaiheessa kun on niin monta junaa liikenteessä että on jo kaikki A-, M-, I-, K- ja N-junien vuorot hoidossa? Vai tuleeko huollossa olemaan sen verran runkoja ettei enää ylimääräisiä jää?

----------


## aki

> Onkos kellään muuten tietoa tai valistunutta luuloa siitä, tuleeko Sm5-junia mahdollisesti rantaradalla Leppävaaraa pidemmälle siinä vaiheessa kun on niin monta junaa liikenteessä että on jo kaikki A-, M-, I-, K- ja N-junien vuorot hoidossa? Vai tuleeko huollossa olemaan sen verran runkoja ettei enää ylimääräisiä jää?


Käsitykseni mukaan Leppävaaraa pidemmälle meneville linjoille näitä junia ei tule, tulevat pelkästään kehäradan liikennöinnin hoitamiseen, en ole edes varma riittääkö niitä kehäradan valmistuttua A-linjallekaan?

----------


## aulis

No jatkokysymys sitten että liikeneekö vihdoin kaupunkiradoilta vapautuneita Sm4-junia rantaradallekin? Pari vuotta sitten kysyin VR:ltä ja vastaus oli että ei ole suunniteltu sellaista. Nyt kuitenkin luulisi niitä riittävän.

----------


## Miska

> No jatkokysymys sitten että liikeneekö vihdoin kaupunkiradoilta vapautuneita Sm4-junia rantaradallekin? Pari vuotta sitten kysyin VR:ltä ja vastaus oli että ei ole suunniteltu sellaista. Nyt kuitenkin luulisi niitä riittävän.


Sm4-junat ovat poistuneet HSL-alueen sisäisestä lähijunaliikenteestä, jota rantaradan liikennekin Y-junaa lukuunottamatta on. Ja Y-junaan Sm4:ia tuskin laitetaan. Eiköhän nuo HSL:n tilaamasta liikenteestä vapautuneet junat mene lähinnä H-juniin sekä Riihimäki - Lahti - Kouvola - Kotka -suunnan liikenteeseen.

----------


## zige94

> No jatkokysymys sitten että liikeneekö vihdoin kaupunkiradoilta vapautuneita Sm4-junia rantaradallekin? Pari vuotta sitten kysyin VR:ltä ja vastaus oli että ei ole suunniteltu sellaista. Nyt kuitenkin luulisi niitä riittävän.


Eipä niitä ole kuitenkaan vapautunut. Ymmärtääkseni Sm5:t korvaavat Sm1:ä. Ja myös ymmärtääkseni VR ei ole laittanut niitä rantaradalle nopeusrajoitusten vuoksi? Jossain olisko ollut vaunut.orgissa olen näin lukenut että Sm4:stä ei hyödyttäisi rantaradalle 120kmh rajoitukset vuoksi? Joku tälläinen syy siinä taisi olla. Sen vuoksi kaikki Z- ja R-junat ja osa H-junista ainakin ajetaan Sm4 -yksiköillä.

No, ylempänä tuli ehkä vähä tarkempi ja oikeempi vastaus  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eipä niitä ole kuitenkaan vapautunut. Ymmärtääkseni Sm5:t korvaavat Sm1:ä.


Koko juttu on eräänlainen ketju. Uusina junina Sm5:t tulevat ja vanhoina Sm1:t poistuvat. Kuitenkin tapahtumasarja tarkalleen ottaen menee niin, että Sm5:ien käyttöalueelta Sm4:t siirtyvät esim. H-juniin Sm1 - 2 -junien tilalle ja sitä kautta vanhoja junia jää yli -> huonokuntoisimmat Sm1:t sitten päätyvät "pataan".

Jatkossa Sm5:t toki korvaavat suoraan Sm1:siä, koska kaupunkiratojen Sm4:t on nyt korvattu kokonaan näillä Flirteillä.

----------


## zige94

11.9.

Tulipa muuten jännä havainto eilen, jonka joku harrastaja taltioikin(otti kuvia). Varikolta tuli kahden Sm4:en -pötkö, etummaisessa yksikössä normaalisti V - Ei käytössä ja sama ruotsiksi, mutta takimmaisessa olikin W - Hyvinkää  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tlajunen

Tarkistinpa asian, ja tosiaan Sm4:lla ajetaan pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteessä enää lähes* yksinomaan R-, H- ja Z-junia sekä paria arki-iltapäivän vielä harvemmin pysähtyvää tunnuksetonta vuoroa.

*Miten niin "lähes"? No viikonloppuöiden Helsinkiin klo 1:51 saapuva T-juna näyttäisi olevan Sm4:llä, joten näkee niitä edelleen kaupunkiradalla suunnitellustikin...  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ti 13.9.: Polkupyörämies löi konduktööriä nyrkillä

----------


## Koala

> Ja mitä tekee asemalla olevat ihmiset? Eivät mitään! Rauhassa vaan annetaan jannujen jatkaa töhrimistä, tällaista tämä nykyään taitaa olla, ketään ei kiinnosta eikä kukaan halua puuttua mihinkään, käännetään pää vielä toiseen suuntaan niin voi poliisillekin sitten sanoa ettei nähnyt mitään!


Tämä olisi jo oma aiheensa mutta pakko sanoa että lainauksessa oikea toimintamalli. Minä ainakin juoksisin veks nähdessäni töhrintää tms. koska: Jos todistat jannuja vastaan oikeudessa on jannuilla lopulta kädessään paperi jossa lukee todistajan/todistajien koko nimet, kotiosoite ja vielä puhelinnumero päälle. Ja jos on jo töhrimispuuhia tehty niin kyllä niille todistajillekin joku kosto saadaan aikaan.

Niin kauan kuin todistajalla ei ole mitään yksityisyyttä, minä ainakaan en "näe enkä kuule mitään". Poikkeuksena tietysti jos joku pahoinpidellään tms. mutta jonkun töhrimisen-niin kalliksi kuin se tuleekin-takia en turpiini ota.

----------


## SD202

> Tarkistinpa asian, ja tosiaan Sm4:lla ajetaan pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteessä enää lähes* yksinomaan R-, H- ja Z-junia sekä paria arki-iltapäivän vielä harvemmin pysähtyvää tunnuksetonta vuoroa.


Näin taitaa tosiaan olla, mutta tänä aamuna klo 07.15 Keravalta Helsinkiin lähtenyt K-juna ajettiin Sm4 -kalustolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm4:iä voi edelleen nähdä satunnaisesti kaupunkiratojen A/M/I/K/N-junien kierroissa. Suunnitellusti niitä ei kuitenkaan sinne nykyisin sijoiteta.

----------


## SD202

> Sm4:iä voi edelleen nähdä satunnaisesti kaupunkiratojen A/M/I/K/N-junien kierroissa. Suunnitellusti niitä ei kuitenkaan sinne nykyisin sijoiteta.


Sattumaa tai ei, mutta tänä aamuna Helsingistä klo 06.51 Keravalle lähtenyt K-juna ajettiin Sm4-kokoonpanolla 6x22-6x24-6x06.

Ja toisenlainen havainto: ainakin Sm1- ja Sm2 -junien eteisistä on poistettu toisia, leimauslaitteen alla olevia Buscomeja.

----------


## ultrix

Kaupunkirataliikenteessä nähdään Sm4-junia vain, jos Sm1/2-junia ei saada varikolta tarpeeksi ajoon.

----------


## zige94

> Sattumaa tai ei, mutta tänä aamuna Helsingistä klo 06.51 Keravalle lähtenyt K-juna ajettiin Sm4-kokoonpanolla 6x22-6x24-6x06.
> 
> Ja toisenlainen havainto: ainakin Sm1- ja Sm2 -junien eteisistä on poistettu toisia, leimauslaitteen alla olevia Buscomeja.


Menivät taas Keravalle päin n. klo 8:35 Tapanilan aseman ohi.

----------


## joboo

Olen huomannut että 7.08 M-juna aetaan 3:lla Sm1 yksiköllä mutta 7.18 juna ajetaan 2:lla Sm1 yksiköllä. Toi 7.08 juna ei edes ole aina täynnä mutta 7.18 on niin täynnä että käytävätki pursuaa ihmisistä!

----------


## tlajunen

> Olen huomannut että 7.08 M-juna aetaan 3:lla Sm1 yksiköllä mutta 7.18 juna ajetaan 2:lla Sm1 yksiköllä. Toi 7.08 juna ei edes ole aina täynnä mutta 7.18 on niin täynnä että käytävätki pursuaa ihmisistä!


Sama havainto tehty, ja ymmärtääkseni palautettakin on mennyt jonnekin taholle. Yksi syy voi olla "kaikki vaikuttaa kaikkeen"-kalustokierto, joka välillä tuottaa ihmeellisyyksiä.

----------


## joboo

tänään tais olla 7.18 vuorossa 3 Sm1:stä

----------


## tlajunen

> Olen huomannut että 7.08 M-juna aetaan 3:lla Sm1 yksiköllä mutta 7.18 juna ajetaan 2:lla Sm1 yksiköllä.





> tänään tais olla 7.18 vuorossa 3 Sm1:stä


Aiemmin vastasinkin tähän sillä olettamuksella, että puhumme samasta junavuorosta. Nyt kuitenkin vähän heräsi epäilys, että onkohan noin sama junavuoro lainkaan meillä keskustelussa, sillä 7:18 ei lähde M-junia muualta kuin Pasilasta ja Malminkartanosta, molemmista molempiin suuntiin. Näistä ainoastaan Malminkartanosta etelään lähtee M-juna kello 7:18, joka on suunnitellusti kahdella yksiköllä. Muut samaan aikaan Pasilasta (molempiin suuntiin) ja Malminkartanosta (pohjoiseen) lähtevät junat on 3 yksiköllä.

----------


## joboo

> Aiemmin vastasinkin tähän sillä olettamuksella, että puhumme samasta junavuorosta. Nyt kuitenkin vähän heräsi epäilys, että onkohan noin sama junavuoro lainkaan meillä keskustelussa, sillä 7:18 ei lähde M-junia muualta kuin Pasilasta ja Malminkartanosta, molemmista molempiin suuntiin. Näistä ainoastaan Malminkartanosta etelään lähtee M-juna kello 7:18, joka on suunnitellusti kahdella yksiköllä. Muut samaan aikaan Pasilasta (molempiin suuntiin) ja Malminkartanosta (pohjoiseen) lähtevät junat on 3 yksiköllä.


olen unohtannut mainita että se lähtee Malminkartanosta helsinkiin päin 7.08 tai 7.18

----------


## tlajunen

> olen unohtannut mainita että se lähtee Malminkartanosta helsinkiin päin 7.08 tai 7.18


Jep, tuo 7:18 lähtevä on siis suunnitellusti vain kahdella yksiköllä.

----------


## aki

> Jep, tuo 7:18 lähtevä on siis suunnitellusti vain kahdella yksiköllä.


Johtuisiko tuo kolmannen yksikön lisääminen tuohon junaan siitä että Flirttien lukumäärän kasvaessa on Sm1/2-kalustoa jäänyt yli tarpeen? Ajetaanko kaikki Vantaankoskelta klo 7.21-8.11 lähtevät Sm1/2-junat kolmella yksiköllä?

----------


## tlajunen

> Johtuisiko tuo kolmannen yksikön lisääminen tuohon junaan siitä että Flirttien lukumäärän kasvaessa on Sm1/2-kalustoa jäänyt yli tarpeen?


Eli siis, ei tuohon ole lisätty yksikköä, vaan kesäkauden jälkeen on menty kahdella. Jos siinä on joskus ollut kolmas yksikkö, niin se on ollut jokin poikkeus. (Tai edellinen juna sopivasti myöhässä.)





> Ajetaanko kaikki Vantaankoskelta klo 7.21-8.11 lähtevät Sm1/2-junat kolmella yksiköllä?


8:11 lähtevä on kahdella, mikäli oikein kastoin. Aikaisemmat on kaikki kolmella vanhalla yksiköllä (paitsi tuo 7:21 on kahdella Sm5:llä, mikäli oikein katsoin).

----------


## zige94

Näköjään ruuhka-aikojen välillä ajetaan ainakin kaksi kappaletta kahden Sm5:n pötköä N-junissa. Sm1/Sm2 -pötköt ajetaan kolmella yksiköllä.

----------


## aulis

> Näköjään ruuhka-aikojen välillä ajetaan ainakin kaksi kappaletta kahden Sm5:n pötköä N-junissa. Sm1/Sm2 -pötköt ajetaan kolmella yksiköllä.


Liittyisiköhän tämä vakiokokoonpanoihin? Eli siihen ettei junia lyhennetä enää ruuhka-aikojen välillä.

----------


## zige94

> Liittyisiköhän tämä vakiokokoonpanoihin? Eli siihen ettei junia lyhennetä enää ruuhka-aikojen välillä.


Voi olla, ainakin Sm5:n kohdalla. Vanhemmat yksiköt ovat omien havaintojeni mukaan ajanut heti arki-päivä-N-junien alettua ruuhka-aikojen välillä 3-yksikköisinä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Eilen (la 1.10.) oli A-junan 15.52 lähdössä Leppävaarasta Sm4.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eilen (la 1.10.) oli A-junan 15.52 lähdössä Leppävaarasta Sm4.


Pitäisi olla femmalla, joten tuossa on ollut jokin kalustomuutos.

----------


## aulis

IC 133:n etupäässä on seitsemän suljettua sinistä vaunua. Takaa eteen lueteltuna Eip 23189, EFit 23566, Rbkt 26902, Ei 27018, Ein 23272, Ein 23268 ja vielä yksi jonka numeroa en nähnyt. Juna lähti Helsingistä reilu 10 minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## zige94

8-9.10. yö

n. 20-vuotias mies kuoli tavaravaunun katolle osuttuaan ajojohtimeen Kuopion ratapihalla: http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/ju...419476916.html

Ilta-Lehden paperiversiossa oli vielä vähän laajemmin juttua.

Mies oli siis kiivennyt piikkiaitojen yli kaverinsa kanssa ja päättänyt kiivetä vaunun katolle jossa sitten osui ajojohtimeen, valokaaren voimasta kuulemma lennähti katolta alas ja kuoli samantien nopeasta ensiavusta huolimatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Rantaradan joitakin IC-junia on ajettu poikeuksellisesti pendolino-kalustolla viime ja tämän viikon, ilmeisesti johtuen ratatöistä jonka vuoksi joitakin muita vuoroja on peruttu. Varma havainto on ainakin illan laivajuna IC 143.

t. Rainer

----------


## TEP70

> Takaa eteen lueteltuna Eip 23189,


Tällaista vaunua ei ole olemassa. Olisiko kyseessä 23129?

----------


## aulis

> Tällaista vaunua ei ole olemassa. Olisiko kyseessä 23129?


Voi olla, kovassa sateessa ja kiireessä otin ylös ne siitä enkä mitään ehtinyt tarkistaa.

----------


## junabongari

10.10 ajettiin joku IC2-juna varmaan 135 Helsingistä Turkuun täyspunaisena.  :Cool: 
Kyseinen juna ajoi Huopalahdessa ohitse.

----------


## zige94

20.10.

Aseen näköisellä esineellä uhkaillut mies poistettiin Helsinkiin päin matkanneesta I-junasta poliisien toimesta Oulunkylän asemalla.

----------


## SD202

> 20.10.
> 
> Aseen näköisellä esineellä uhkaillut mies poistettiin Helsinkiin päin matkanneesta I-junasta poliisien toimesta Oulunkylän asemalla.


Tämä selittääkin sen, miksi viime torstaina sekä I- että K-junien liikenne kangerteli iltaruuhkassa. Käpylän aseman näyttötaulu näytti myöhästymisen syyksi järjestyshäiriötä ja oikeassa oli.

Tänään taasen iltaruuhkaa vaikeutti ainakin Tikkurilan suunnalla ollut jännitehäiriö. Jotkut K-junat seisoivat Tikkurilan asemalla muutaman minuutin ennen kuin jatkoivat matkaa Keravan suuntaan.

----------


## zige94

31.10.

Sm4 6309/6409 N-junana, Tapanilasta Helsinkiin klo 11:25. Normaalisti vuorolla 3-yksikköinen Sm1/Sm2.

----------


## tlajunen

> 31.10.
> 
> Sm4 6309/6409 N-junana, Tapanilasta Helsinkiin klo 11:25. Normaalisti vuorolla 3-yksikköinen Sm1/Sm2.


Normaalisti siinä ehkä oli aiemmin sellainen, mutta tänään vaihtui moni asia. Kaukoliikenteen aikataulukausi vaihtui, ja lähiliikenteessäkin tapahtui kalustomuutoksia. Rantaradan aamuruuhka sai veturivetoisen Eil-junan, ja Sm5-yksiköiden määrä lisääntyi kalustokierrossa.

Näyttäisi kuitenkin, että Sm4 on silti tuossa poikkeus, sillä tästä päivästä eteenpäin ko. vuoro pitäisi ajaa yhdellä Sm5-yksiköllä. Ilmeisesti on kuitenkin ollut puutetta Sm5-yksiköiden tavoitemäärästä, joten yksikkö on korvattu Sm4:llä.

----------


## aki

> Rantaradan aamuruuhka sai veturivetoisen Eil-junan


Katselin Karjaalta helsinkiin lähteviä junia, arkiaamujen Y-juna klo 6.54 on "lähijuna 238", tuo taitaa olla se Eil-juna koska kaikki Kouvola-Helsinki väliä kulkevat Eil-junat on merkitty 23x-sarjaan, Karjaalta lähtevät muut lähijunat on merkitty 84xx-sarjaan, eli normaalit lähijunat ovat nelinumeroisia.

----------


## aulis

Ajetaanko Eil-juna nyt siis aina tyhjänä Helsingistä Karjaalle? Ja onko joku vanha Eil-vuoro vaihdettu Sm4-vuoroksi?

----------


## tlajunen

> Ajetaanko Eil-juna nyt siis aina tyhjänä Helsingistä Karjaalle? Ja onko joku vanha Eil-vuoro vaihdettu Sm4-vuoroksi?


Ajetaan. Muut Eil-vuorot ennallaan, paitsi perjantaisin yksi Riihimäen iltapäiväpaikku ei ole kulussa. Nämä asiat tosin eivät taida riippua toisistaan.

Näin ollen aamuruuhkassa on liikkeellä seitsemän Eil-vaunustoa, mikä onkin maksimimäärä, sillä Eilf-vaunuja on tuo seitsemän.

----------


## TEP70

> Näin ollen aamuruuhkassa on liikkeellä seitsemän Eil-vaunustoa, mikä onkin maksimimäärä, sillä Eilf-vaunuja on tuo seitsemän.


Onko joku kahdeksasta poistunut liikenteestä? Alkuperäinen sarja oli seitsemän vaunua (25201-25207) plus Eil 25050:sta jälkikäteen muutettu 25208.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko joku kahdeksasta poistunut liikenteestä? Alkuperäinen sarja oli seitsemän vaunua (25201-25207) plus Eil 25050:sta jälkikäteen muutettu 25208.


En tiedä, ei kai. Perustin "tiedon" seitsemästä Eilf-vaunusta toisen käden väitteeseen. Kahdeksan Eilfiä kuulostaisi järkevältä huoltovarmuussyistäkin.

EDIT: Joo, niitä on kahdeksan. Pitää ruuvata lähdekritiikkinappulaa suuremmalle.

----------


## Pera

5.11

Sm4 6411/6311 M-junana Klo 19:53 lähdössä Helsingistä Vantaankoskelle.

----------


## aki

> 5.11
> 
> Sm4 6411/6311 M-junana Klo 19:53 lähdössä Helsingistä Vantaankoskelle.


Ja tänään 6.11 M-linjalla on ainakin kaksi Sm4-junaa, toinen on 6424/6324, toinen oli vihreissä väreissä jonka numeroa en nähnyt.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja tänään 6.11 M-linjalla on ainakin kaksi Sm4-junaa, toinen on 6424/6324, toinen oli vihreissä väreissä jonka numeroa en nähnyt.


Se toinen (eli vihreä) taisi olla 6311/6411. Sen näin A-junassa klo 13:n jälkeen. M:llä oli toisena matalana iltapäivällä Sm5 03 (toisen ollessa Akin näkemä punavalkoinen Sm4). Näin ollen sunnuntaina Huopalahden suunnalla saattoi olla vain yksi Flirt-juna liikenteessä eli edellä kerrottu Sm5 03.

----------


## zige94

> Se toinen (eli vihreä) taisi olla 6311/6411. Sen näin A-junassa klo 13:n jälkeen. M:llä oli toisena matalana iltapäivällä Sm5 03 (toisen ollessa Akin näkemä punavalkoinen Sm4). Näin ollen sunnuntaina Huopalahden suunnalla saattoi olla vain yksi Flirt-juna liikenteessä eli edellä kerrottu Sm5 03.


Pääradalla N-junana havaittu ainakin 5 FLIRTtiä tässä illan aikana, mm. 07 ja 08 näkyi.

Teinpä tässä toisen havainnon, en tiedä onko muut havainnu saman, mutta FLIRTin ollessa liikkellä on sivulinjakilvet pimeinä, asemalla kun vauhti on n. 10-20kmh tulee linjakilpiin taas eloa.

----------


## Knightrider

Tänään 6.11. 16:17 Lahdesta lähtevä Z-juna vaihtoi Savelan kohdalla 4-raiteelle eli idänpuoleisimmalle ja jatkoi sitä koko matkan Pasilan ja Helsingin välille saakka. Myös Pendolino 52 klo 17:24 sekä vielä joku toinen pendolinojuna n. kolme minuuttia myöhemmin olivat Pasilassa idänpuoleisimmalla raiteella. Miksiköhän? (Vr.fi:n liikennetiedotteissa ei ollut mainintaa asiasta)

----------


## zige94

> Tänään 6.11. 16:17 Lahdesta lähtevä Z-juna vaihtoi Savelan kohdalla 4-raiteelle eli idänpuoleisimmalle ja jatkoi sitä koko matkan Pasilan ja Helsingin välille saakka. Myös Pendolino 52 klo 17:24 sekä vielä joku toinen pendolinojuna n. kolme minuuttia myöhemmin olivat Pasilassa idänpuoleisimmalla raiteella. Miksiköhän? (Vr.fi:n liikennetiedotteissa ei ollut mainintaa asiasta)


Itse havaitsin vähän tuon jälkeen ratatyökoneen läntisimmällä raiteella. Ajoi kyllä minun ohi, joten en tiedä oliko tähän liittyen...

----------


## SamiK

Tämä taitaa liittyä tuohon: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/52289/ (vaikka onkin otettu eilen)

----------


## tlajunen

> Tämä taitaa liittyä tuohon: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki.../viesti/52289/ (vaikka onkin otettu eilen)


Pasilan pohjoispuolella oli myös ratatöitä kaukoliikenneraiteilla - siinä missä on uusi vaihde Pasilan tavararatapihan suuntaan autolaustausmeininkejä varten. Syy voi olla tässäkin, tai sitten molemmissa (kun kerran katkaistaan liikenne, niin tehdään sitten useampia eri töitä).

----------


## Lari Nylund

> Tänään 6.11. 16:17 Lahdesta lähtevä Z-juna vaihtoi Savelan kohdalla 4-raiteelle eli idänpuoleisimmalle ja jatkoi sitä koko matkan Pasilan ja Helsingin välille saakka. Myös Pendolino 52 klo 17:24 sekä vielä joku toinen pendolinojuna n. kolme minuuttia myöhemmin olivat Pasilassa idänpuoleisimmalla raiteella. Miksiköhän? (Vr.fi:n liikennetiedotteissa ei ollut mainintaa asiasta)


Pasilan aseman pohjoispäässä vaihteen V406 ratatyö venyi sunnuntaina useita tunteja aamusta iltaan asti, jonka vuoksi kaikki pääradan junat Helsingin liikennepaikalla (Helsinki-Oulunkylä) käyttivät kaupunkiradan puolta (Pasilassa raiteet 1-2). Onneksi kyseessä oli sunnuntai, jolloin N-junien vuoroväli on 15 minuuttia ja suuremmilta myöhästymisiltä vältyttiin.

Itselleni osui työvuoroksi juurikin Pendolino S52 (Sm3 7x14+7x17) Seinäjoelta Helsinkiin. Oulunkylän vaihdekujassa siirryttiin "tyylekkäästi" läntiseltä raiteelta itäiselle raiteelle ja Pasilaan sekä Helsinkiin saavuttiin aikataulun mukaisesti. Melkoinen ruuhka oli kyllä Pasilan 1-2 laiturilla, kun kaikki pääradan suunnan matkustajat käyttivät kyseistä laituria. Pienenä yksityiskohtana Pasilan laitureiden pituus raiteilla 1 (332m) ja 2 (328m) oli todella tiukka pisimmille junille, etenkin kun raiteella 1 ei ainakaan ole pysähdysmerkkejä kaukoliikenteen junille.

Liikennetiedotetta asiasta ei varmasti julkaistu siitä syystä, että siitä ei ollut merkittävää haittaa liikenteelle. Pasilan asemalla infonäytöt ja kuulutukset kertoivat raidemuutoksista, rantaradan suunnalta saapuvien junien henkilökuntaa oli ohjeistettu kuuluttamaan raidemuutoksista Pasilaan saavuttaessa jne...

Pendolino S52 perässä Pasilaan saapui varmasti Pendolino S118 Imatralta aikataulun mukaisesti (tuloaika Helsinkiin 17:36).

Ensi viikonloppuna (12.-13.11.) on luvassa lisää vaihdetöitä Pasilan pohjoispäässä. Nämä työt liittyvät Pasilan autojuna-aseman rakennustöihin.

----------


## kuukanko

7.11.2011

Sm5 10 N-junassa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> 7.11.2011
> 
>   Sm5 10 N-junassa


Kympistä on jostain syystä niukasti mainintoja (ainakin kaupallisen käytön osalta) tällä foorumilla. N-reitillä havaitsin saman yksilön ensimmäisen kerran 22.10.2011. Kuvaushetkellä määränpäätekstinä todellakin oli "Koivukylä". Ymmärtääkseni sillä tekstillä ei kuitenkaan liikuttu minnekään.

----------


## zige94

8.11.

IC2 169 meni äsken ohitseni. Mukana oli heti veturin jälkeen 2 intercity mallista autonkuljetusvaunua ja sen perässä EIL-lähiliikennevaunu ja sen perässä normaalirunko.

----------


## zige94

27.11.

IC 954 ajettiin Pendolino-yksiköllä

----------


## TEP70

30.11.

Sm5 #11 K-junassa

Junapari IC 109/114 korvattiin Pendolino-yksiköllä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Sm5 #11 K-junassa


Ymmärtääkseni oli viime lauantaina ensimmäisen kerran kaupallisessa liikenteessä.

----------


## hezec

1.12.

Radantarkastusvaunu Ttr1 51 "Emma" seisoi Helsinki C:n raiteella 4, kun kävelin ohi n. klo 9.15. Mitähän varten se oli niin keskeisellä paikalla?

----------


## Pera

Uskomatonta, miten joku voi olla noin onneton ettei pääse junasta ulos:
http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...sta_vasaralla/

----------


## zige94

> Uskomatonta, miten joku voi olla noin onneton ettei pääse junasta ulos:
> http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...sta_vasaralla/


Ei lukitusta junasta oikein pääse ulos omin keinoin... Ellei sitten käytä "oven hätäavausta". Joten en sitten ymmärrä mitä "onnetonta" siinä on...

----------


## aki

> Ei lukitusta junasta oikein pääse ulos omin keinoin... Ellei sitten käytä "oven hätäavausta". Joten en sitten ymmärrä mitä "onnetonta" siinä on...


Tapaus on sattunut vilkkaimpaan ruuhka-aikaan mitä ilmeisimmin 4-raiteella seisseessä junassa, junan ohi kulkee jatkuvasti suuri määrä matkustajia ja junahenkilökuntaa joten eiköhän tuo vaunun sisälle jäänyt henkilö olisi päässyt ulos vaunusta melko nopeasti kun olisi malttanut mielensä, tai sitten olisi voinut käyttää sitä oven hätäavausta, kyllä ikkunan rikkominen vasaralla on hätävarjelun liioittelua tuossa tilanteessa. Harmi ettei kyseistä henkilöä saatu kiinni jotta lasku rikotusta lasista olisi saatu hänen maksettavakseen!

----------


## Pera

> Ei lukitusta junasta oikein pääse ulos omin keinoin... Ellei sitten käytä "oven hätäavausta". Joten en sitten ymmärrä mitä "onnetonta" siinä on...


Onhan se nyt onnetonta jos pitää ikkuna rikkoa, vaikka olis voinu nimenomaan käyttää oven hätäavausta.

----------


## zige94

> Harmi ettei kyseistä henkilöä saatu kiinni jotta lasku rikotusta lasista olisi saatu hänen maksettavakseen!


Eikä Sm4:ssa ole joka osastolla + auloissa valvontakamerat? Tiedä sitten kuinka hyvän, ja eivät ne kyllä kuitenkaan paljoa auttaisi.

----------


## zige94

9.12.

Sm5 10 jäi lähdöllä 18:41 teknisen vian vuoksi Helsingin asemalle laiturille 3. Muutama minuutti ennen seuraavan vuoron lähtöä konduktööri kuulutti että juna ei lähde mihinkään vaan viereiseltä laiturilta lähtee juna hetken päästä.

----------


## hylje

Mahtaako olla ensimmäinen junan pysäyttänyt vika junamallin Suomen-elossa?

----------


## zige94

> Mahtaako olla ensimmäinen junan pysäyttänyt vika junamallin Suomen-elossa?


Ei ole kyllä mieleen tullut että olisi ainakaan tänne havaintoja pistetty. Vähän ihmettelin kyllä, kun kertoi teknisestä viasta. Ekana sammui ilmeisesti moottori tms. sen jälkeen puolet valoista, sen jälkeen kuulutettiin että se juna ei lähekkään mihinkään...

----------


## tlajunen

> Ekana sammui ilmeisesti moottori tms. sen jälkeen puolet valoista, sen jälkeen kuulutettiin että se juna ei lähekkään mihinkään...


(Ajo)moottorithan toki ovat sammuneina aina kun juna on paikoillaan (ellei nyt jarruja vasten kurnuta) - sähkömoottoreita kun ovat.

On niitä muistaakseni joskus simahdellut, mutta hyvin harvoin. Luotettavia vekottimia ovat kyllä, Sveitsissä tämä homma osataan kyllä (vrt. Sr2, joka myös varsin mainio vekotin).

----------


## Max

Tänään klo 7:55 ajeli Tikkurilasta pohjoiseen päin yksittäinen Sm5-runko, joka kantoi tunnuksia Z määränpäänä Lahti. Millä perusteella Sm5-kalustoa voi ajattaa HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle?

----------


## Miccoz

12.12. ~8.15

Allegro Tikkurilassa raiteelta 3 (tai 4) määränpäänä Helsinki.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään klo 7:55 ajeli Tikkurilasta pohjoiseen päin yksittäinen Sm5-runko, joka kantoi tunnuksia Z määränpäänä Lahti. Millä perusteella Sm5-kalustoa voi ajattaa HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle?


Ymmärtääkseni tänään oli tarkoituskin aloittaa Sm5-junien testiajot Z-reitillä, jotta saataisiin käytännön kokemuksia junatyypistä 160 km/h nopeudella. Sitä en tiedä, miten VR ja HSL ovat sopineet kaluston lainaamisesta tähän tarkoitukseen.

Tästä kuitenkin voisi päätellä kaikenlaista, muun muassa sen että VR:kin voisi olla kiinnostunut varsin onnistuneesta Stadler FLIRT -junakonseptista tulevia taajamajunakalustohankintoja silmällä pitäen.

----------


## zige94

12.12.

Ainakin Tapanilassa on asemien infonäytöt pimeinä (klo 10:54)

----------


## tlajunen

> Tänään klo 7:55 ajeli Tikkurilasta pohjoiseen päin yksittäinen Sm5-runko, joka kantoi tunnuksia Z määränpäänä Lahti. Millä perusteella Sm5-kalustoa voi ajattaa HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle?


Pointtina on juurikin tuo käytettävä 160 km/h nopeus, jota ei kaupallisessa ajossa kaupunkiradoilla voi testata. Junakalustoyhtiö saa näin "ilmaista" nopeustestiä verrattuna siihen, että joutuisi ajamaan tyhjänä nuo ajot erikseen. Joten miksipä sillä olisi mitään sanomista aiheeseen.  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Tästä kuitenkin voisi päätellä kaikenlaista, muun muassa sen että VR:kin voisi olla kiinnostunut varsin onnistuneesta Stadler FLIRT -junakonseptista tulevia taajamajunakalustohankintoja silmällä pitäen.


Selitys Flirtin Sn160 ajoille on kuitenkin perin yksinkertainen: Tilaajan JKOY:n ja valmistajan Stadlerin testauksista on puuttunut vielä tuon nopeuden pitempiaikainen käyttötestaus, joka siis saavutetaan käyttämällä junia jonkin aikaa VR:n nopeassa lähiliikenteessä. Tietenkin junatyypillä on tehty koeajoja (ja SRS:n tilausjunakin) jo tuolla nopeudella, mutta "pitkäkestoinen" ajaminen oikeassa liikenteessä jäisi ilman tätä koerupeamaa muuten tekemättä. Koska junatyyppi on 160 km/h kelpoinen - sen nopeudenhan siihen sai suurinpiirtein samalla rahalla kuin verkkaisemmankin version - niin JKOY käytti tämän etuuden. Vaikka Flirtit eivät näillä näkymin koskaan tulekaan sellaista höökiä Suomessa ajamaan. VR:llä ei ole tällä hetkellä missään vaiheessa taajamajunakaluston uushankinta. Sitten joskus kun se on ajankohtaista, on todennäköisesti jo uudet junamallit kaupoissa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Selitys Flirtin Sn160 ajoille on kuitenkin perin yksinkertainen: Tilaajan JKOY:n ja valmistajan Stadlerin testauksista on puuttunut vielä tuon nopeuden pitempiaikainen käyttötestaus, joka siis saavutetaan käyttämällä junia jonkin aikaa VR:n nopeassa lähiliikenteessä. Tietenkin junatyypillä on tehty koeajoja (ja SRS:n tilausjunakin) jo tuolla nopeudella, mutta "pitkäkestoinen" ajaminen oikeassa liikenteessä jäisi ilman tätä koerupeamaa muuten tekemättä. Koska junatyyppi on 160 km/h kelpoinen - sen nopeudenhan siihen sai suurinpiirtein samalla rahalla kuin verkkaisemmankin version - niin JKOY käytti tämän etuuden. Vaikka Flirtit eivät näillä näkymin koskaan tulekaan sellaista höökiä Suomessa ajamaan. VR:llä ei ole tällä hetkellä missään vaiheessa taajamajunakaluston uushankinta. Sitten joskus kun se on ajankohtaista, on todennäköisesti jo uudet junamallit kaupoissa.


Aivan, tavallaan "unohdin" sen tosiasian, että taajamajunia saattaa radoillamme joskus ajaa joku muukin kuin VR. Ja ehkä näitä testejä ajettiinkin enemmänkin sitten "sen jonkin muun" tarpeita ajatellen... Hankkipa se kalustonsa sitten Stadlerilta tai jostain ihan muualta.

----------


## hmikko

Kun foorumilla ei ole näemmä vielä noteerattu Vaasan Pendolino-yhteyttä, niin tässä linkkejä Seinäjoella ilmestyvän Ilkan juttuihin.

Pendolinon ensimmäinen koeajo Vaasaan 3. joulukuuta:

http://www.ilkka.fi/uutiset/maakunta...saan-1.1107664

Ensimmäinen vuorojuna eilen maanantaina 12. päivä:

http://www.ilkka.fi/uutiset/maakunta...saan-1.1112083

Itseäni ihmetytti se, että ensimmäistä Vaasaan menevää Pendolinoa oli tullut väki katsomaan myös Seinäjoen asemalle, missä Pendo ei todellakaan ole mikään uutuus. Kertonee jotain siitä, että rautateiden matkustajaliikenne kaikesta huolimatta kiinnostaa kansaa.

----------


## zige94

21.12.

12-vuotias tyttö kuoli junan alle Varkaudessa

----------


## joboo

Huomasin tänään kun menin Sm5 junaan niin laiturin ja junan väliin tulee semmone ritilä että siitä ei esim pikkulapsenjalka voi mennä laiturin ja junan väliin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Huomasin tänään kun menin Sm5 junaan niin laiturin ja junan väliin tulee semmone ritilä että siitä ei esim pikkulapsenjalka voi mennä laiturin ja junan väliin.


Jep, tällainen liikkuva astinlauta löytyy yhdestä ovesta per kylki per yksikkö. Ovi on merkitty inva-logolla. Astinlauta ei normaalipainikkeesta tule ulos, vaan sille on oma sininen invapainike.

----------


## zige94

27.12.

N-juna Helsinkiin päin käytti ainakin Malmilla raidetta 3 n. klo 13:30 aikoihin, eli pohjoiseen menevien raidetta.

----------


## SD202

> 27.12.
> 
> N-juna Helsinkiin päin käytti ainakin Malmilla raidetta 3 n. klo 13:30 aikoihin, eli pohjoiseen menevien raidetta.


Lisää poikkeamia N-junien liikennöintiin: onnettomuuden takia N-junat käännettiin/käännetään takaisin kohti Helsinkiä jo Hiekkaharjussa. Astuessani klo 17.52 Tikkurilasta kohti Keravaa lähtevään junaan tuli kuulutus, että onnettomuuden takia juna ajetaan vain Hiekkaharjuun saakka ja matkustajia kehotettiin oman harkinnan mukaan etsimään vaihtoehtoisia kulkuyhteyksiä. Ja niin myös tapahtui, sillä ainakin klo 17.54 kohti Mikkolaa lähtevä v70 sekä klo 17.56 kohti Peijasta lähtevä v53 saivat lisää matkustajia. Oli hieman outo kuorma linjan v53 bussissa, sillä juuri kukaan ei jäänyt tuon melko hyvässä kuormassa olevan bussin kyydistä ennen Koivukylää. Normaalisti linjan v53 bussit tyhjenevät aika hyvin viimeistään Malminiityssä.

Edit: ja tästähän oli kyse Saviolla:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/mi...438009684.html

----------


## zige94

> Lisää poikkeamia N-junien liikennöintiin: onnettomuuden takia N-junat käännettiin/käännetään takaisin kohti Helsinkiä jo Hiekkaharjussa. Astuessani klo 17.52 Tikkurilasta kohti Keravaa lähtevään junaan tuli kuulutus, että onnettomuuden takia juna ajetaan vain Hiekkaharjuun saakka ja matkustajia kehotettiin oman harkinnan mukaan etsimään vaihtoehtoisia kulkuyhteyksiä. Ja niin myös tapahtui, sillä ainakin klo 17.54 kohti Mikkolaa lähtevä v70 sekä klo 17.56 kohti Peijasta lähtevä v53 saivat lisää matkustajia. Oli hieman outo kuorma linjan v53 bussissa, sillä juuri kukaan ei jäänyt tuon melko hyvässä kuormassa olevan bussin kyydistä ennen Koivukylää. Normaalisti linjan v53 bussit tyhjenevät aika hyvin viimeistään Malminiityssä.
> 
> Edit: ja tästähän oli kyse Saviolla:
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/kotimaa/mi...438009684.html


Oli vielä 19 aikaan junat hyvin myöhässä. Esimerkiksi 18:51 juna Tikkurilasta keskustaan päin saapui Tikkurilaan 19:07, mutta kuitenkin sitä ennen oli ajettu normaalisti :01 vuoro ja sen jälkeen tuli normaalisti :11 vuoro. Kulkutietoja kun katsoin oli tälle junalle merkattu henkilövahinko Keravalle, olisiko tämä ollut jopa se kolarijuna? Noh, siinä sitten "ylimääräisena" vuorona kahden aikataulussa olevan vuoron välillä mentiin tyhjänä melkeinpä. Vauhtia oli kuskilla 120kmh/max vauhti jonka huomasi kun juna heilui ja hytkyi ja kiihtyi nopeammin ja jarrutti jyrkemmin (2 yksikköinen, Sm1 vetävänä ja Sm2 perässä).

----------


## Mikle

> Vauhtia oli kuskilla 120kmh/max vauhti jonka huomasi kun juna heilui ja hytkyi ja kiihtyi nopeammin ja jarrutti jyrkemmin (2 yksikköinen, Sm1 vetävänä ja Sm2 perässä).


Olen kylläkin vähän maalta, mutta minä en ymmärrä miten huippunopeuden käyttö vaikuttaa Sm:n kiihtyvyyteen :Smile:  Ja toisaalta 120km/h , jos siis kyseessä Sm1-2 N-juna, ei juurikaan päästellä kuin Puksu-Ogeli-välillä Hesaan mennessä Tiksin jälkeen.

----------


## zige94

> Olen kylläkin vähän maalta, mutta minä en ymmärrä miten huippunopeuden käyttö vaikuttaa Sm:n kiihtyvyyteen Ja toisaalta 120km/h , jos siis kyseessä Sm1-2 N-juna, ei juurikaan päästellä kuin Puksu-Ogeli-välillä Hesaan mennessä Tiksin jälkeen.


Kyllä se nopeammin kiihtyi kun mitä normaalisti, ja ajoi nopeammin, siitä olen ihan sata prosenttisen varma älypuhelimeni GPS:n perusteella  :Smile:  120kmh/h oli mittarissa melkein kaikilla väleillä lukuunottamatta Malmi-Pukinmäki jolloin ehdittiin kiihdyttää vain 100km/h:n ja Pasila-Helsinki jossa on muutenkin nopeusrajoitukset. Syynä tähän nopeampaan ajamiseen oli varmaan se että juna oli reilusti myöhässä. Kyllä sitä on ennenkin nähty että kovempaan ajellaan jos ollaan myöhässä.

Niin ja tuosta kiihtyvyydestä, kyllä minä huomaan eron kiihtyvyydessä. Kyllähän junissa niinkuin autoissakin pystyy säätämään kuinka nopeasti juna kiihtyy, vai olenko muka täysin väärässä?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kyllä se nopeammin kiihtyi kun mitä normaalisti, ja ajoi nopeammin, siitä olen ihan sata prosenttisen varma älypuhelimeni GPS:n perusteella  120kmh/h oli mittarissa melkein kaikilla väleillä lukuunottamatta Malmi-Pukinmäki jolloin ehdittiin kiihdyttää vain 100km/h:n ja Pasila-Helsinki jossa on muutenkin nopeusrajoitukset.


Minä taas olen sataprosenttisen varma omakohtaisen kokemuksen perusteella, että Sm1/2-kalustoisella N-junalla 120 km/h on mahdollista saavuttaa vain väleillä Oulunkylä-Pukinmäki ja Korso-Savio. Rekola-Korsokin on ehkä mahdollinen, mutta vain Helsingin suuntaan (alamäki). Samoin Kerava-Savio ehkä.

Sm1/2-kalustolla kiihdytetään normaalistikin maksimikiihdytyksellä, ei se sen nopeammin kiihdy kuin mitä päivittäin jokainen voi kokea.

----------


## zige94

> Minä taas olen sataprosenttisen varma omakohtaisen kokemuksen perusteella, että Sm1/2-kalustoisella N-junalla 120 km/h on mahdollista saavuttaa vain väleillä Oulunkylä-Pukinmäki ja Korso-Savio. Rekola-Korsokin on ehkä mahdollinen, mutta vain Helsingin suuntaan (alamäki). Samoin Kerava-Savio ehkä.
> 
> Sm1/2-kalustolla kiihdytetään normaalistikin maksimikiihdytyksellä, ei se sen nopeammin kiihdy kuin mitä päivittäin jokainen voi kokea.


Eli väität että valehtelen tai että GPS näyttää monta kymmentä kilometrituntinopeutta pieleen? Se olisikin jo maailman mullistus noin suuri ero. Kyllä itse huomaan jos juna ajaa nopeammin jonkun välin kuin normaalisti, etenkin kun N-junalla teen monta matkaa päivässä. Kuljettaja jarrutti myös ihan viime tipassa eli ei niinkuin yleensä aletaan jarruttaa ajoissa vaan niin että ehti juuri pysähtyä asemalle, Malmilla meni reilusti jopa pysähtymismerkin ohitse (reilusti sillan alle). Tuntui kyyti myös ihan erilaiselta kuin normaalisti ajettaessa. Voit itse ottaa selvää ja haastatella vaikka ko. kuljettajaa miten ajoi vajaassa 3minuutissa Tikkurila-Tapanila välin mittarissa 120km/h. Ja tuo on pyöristetty luku, saattoi olla 115km/h tai 111 ja vaikkapa hätänumero 112km/h mutta kuitenkin ajoi selvästi normaalia kovempaan.

Ja perustele tuo "ainoastaan väleille se ja se"? Sm1/Sm2 kalusto kiihtyy niin hitaasti että noilla etäisyyksillä ei pystytä kiihdyttämään niin kovaan vauhtii? Vähän epäilen tuota kommenttia, vaikka ymmärtääkseni junankuljettaja oletkin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Eli väität että valehtelen tai että GPS näyttää monta kymmentä kilometrituntinopeutta pieleen? Se olisikin jo maailman mullistus noin suuri ero.


En muutakaan selitystä keksi. Kalusto ei tuohon nopeuteen (120 km/h) pysty kuin muutamalla pysäkinvälillä.




> Voit itse ottaa selvää ja haastatella vaikka ko. kuljettajaa miten ajoi vajaassa 3minuutissa Tikkurila-Tapanila välin mittarissa 120km/h.


No tuohan nyt onnistuu helpostikin. Pitää vain jättää Puistolan pysähdys välistä.  :Wink: 




> Ja perustele tuo "ainoastaan väleille se ja se"? Sm1/Sm2 kalusto kiihtyy niin hitaasti että noilla etäisyyksillä ei pystytä kiihdyttämään niin kovaan vauhtii?


Kyllä, juuri näin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Niin ja tuosta kiihtyvyydestä, kyllä minä huomaan eron kiihtyvyydessä. Kyllähän junissa niinkuin autoissakin pystyy säätämään kuinka nopeasti juna kiihtyy, vai olenko muka täysin väärässä?


Kiihtyvyyteen vaikuttaa tiettyjä asioita kuten kiihdytettävän liikennevälineen massa (kuormitus on lomapäivänä voinut olla murto-osa verrattuna todelliseen ruuhkapäivään), moottori(e)n suorituskyky (Sm-junissa tuo voi ehkä vähän vaihdella yksilöiden välillä korkean iän takia) ja kitka (jos on liukasta, niin kiihdyttäminen(kin) on vaivalloista.

Mutta kuten tlajunen kertoi, 120:n saavuttaminen kaupunkiratojen lyhyillä asemaväleillä on varsin kova tavoite, jokseenkin mahdoton Sm1-2 -junilla. Minulle tutuilla A- ja M-reiteillä tuo onnistuu ehkä juuri ja juuri Huopalahden ja Ilmalan välillä, tiukkaa saattaa tehdä sielläkin.

Keskusteluista yleensäkin: en näe niin kovin hedelmällisenä, että kaikkien viestien kaikkiin sanoihin takerrutaan ylitosikkomaisesti. Kullakin keskustelijalla on oma tyylinsä esittää asioita, kuvailla omia havaintojaan jne. On ihan selvää, että osa täällä kerrotuista jutuista ei ihan sanatarkasti ottaen voi olla totta. Ei taida olla kaikki baarissa kuultukaan, eikä kaikkea voi eikä varmaan ole tarpeen aina edes yrittää korjata... Eipäs - juupas -kinaaminen koululainen vs. aikuinen ammattilainen johtaa herkästi sellaiseen julkisuuteen, jota en tälle alalle erityisemmin kaipaa.

----------


## Piirka

> olen ihan sata prosenttisen varma älypuhelimeni GPS:n perusteella


Mittausvirhe on hyvin todennäköinen, etenkin junan sisäpuolella istuttaessa. Oman laitteeni tarkkuus auton kojelaudalla on yleensä 3 metriä. Taivasalla peltoaukealla voi olla jopa 2 metriä. Junan ikkunalaudalla tarkkuus on parhaimmillaan ollut n. 8-9 metriä, kiitos turvalasien.

----------


## Mikle

> Mittausvirhe on hyvin todennäköinen,


Mittavirheestä on myös omakohtainen havainto; taannoin motarin rampilla kiihdytettäessä kepsi näytti hetkellisesti 141 km/h vaikka auton nopeus ei taatusti ollut kuin n. 110km/h. Joku sitä masiinaa häiritsi, en tiedä mikä. Laite on ns. yleisesti tarkkana pidettyä mallia.

----------

